# :( Tyson - we are infected by Distemper



## robeangyalchen

My almost 9 months old GSD Tyson has been infected with Distemper, He had fever and on and off diahreeha so we went to Vet Hospial, got him CDV checked and he came Strong Positive for it.

He is in antibotic for now, the doc says, he is strong positive and have no hope for him, we insisted to do more so he prescribed antibiotic and a syrup of some kind. IS IT TRUE?? yes, i did read all article i could find on CDV and it is fatal, but i also have read some article and miracles of pups surviving Parvo etc, so is there any chance for him??

Is CDV Ag test kit very accurate?? For the first time in my life i want a test to be wrong.

He is fully vaccinated, he was vaccinated by a reputable vet, i have his vaccination record. The Doc thinks the vaccine musst be fulty or bad, or the temprature it was kept must have been wrong. I checked the valididty date, the vaccine is not expired. The both vaccine must have been bad, talk about bad luck.

My wifey is cring in the kitchen, sis is in her room probably crying, tyson lays by my side sleeping and panting, i'm trying not to cry and feeling abd for myself.

Please, let me know if there has been a case a pup survived Distemper, i have search for it but couldn't find it. I also googled searched Distemper with germanshepherd.com for archived therads.

Attachhed are some pics of test, vaccine records.

He completed obedience and we were on process on getting him SAR trained, although we were not sure of it. We were not going to DP since 2 months?? There are no stray dogs around, the only dog he sees is my brother's TM, and he is negative on test.

He has been a big, huge part of our life, no one can think a day without him, i can barely type thse things here. The only reasson i am sharing here is there are people here who cares. 

Secondly, please advise so other people's dog's do not get infected. We have 2 gsd, 3 boxers in neighbourhood.


----------



## mcdanfam

:-( My heart is breaking for you! So sorry your pup is sick....:-( 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I am so sorry. I don't have any answers. I do believe in miracles and I am praying for one for Tyson.

Hugs to you and your family!


----------



## Saphire

I am so sorry you and your pup are going through this. You have done everything right yet your still in this horrible situation.

I don't know alot about this virus but I attempted to find some information that might help you. It sounds as though some dogs do survive this but not without some lasting effects. Not alot of treatment options but supporting the immune system ranks high for aiding the body to fight this. I would suggest the best possible diet for starters..if he is eating. Pup may need IV fluids to stay hydrated. I am hoping there the members with much more knowledge will jump in on this thread.

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/dog-care/distemper

http://www.edbond.com/distemper/discussion/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1869

http://adventuresofabeautyqueen.com...y-survived-distemper-and-how-yours-could-too/

I will pray your puppy is a survivor and can beat this. Please aleays keep what is best for him in mind as you try to work through this.

Hugz


----------



## robeangyalchen

mcdanfam said:


> :-( My heart is breaking for you! So sorry your pup is sick....:-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, the world has gone dark in here.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Distemper - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!

I found this link to add to Saphire's. As she said, it seems treatment is pretty much supportive care.


----------



## Lilie

I'm so sorry your pup and your family has to experiance this. What are your pups symptoms now? How far along is the virus?


----------



## GatorBytes

I am wondering what an antibiotic has to do with CDV? It's a virus.


----------



## Saphire

The antibiotics prevent secondary infections.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Sending my thoughts and prayers for your Tyson.


----------



## Twyla

Please keep your brother's pup separated from your pup. Since it sounds like the pup has already been exposed to your pup, watch for symptoms and definitely retested within a few days since it can take 6-9 days before symptoms begin appearing. 

More links:

Distemper in Dogs - Signs - Diagnosis - Treatment of Canine Distemper

Distemper Symptoms and Treatments in Dogs

As Saphire said, not all pups pass from this. Treating the secondary infections, hydration appears to be the chance they need to survive.

Again, can't stress this enough - keep your brother's pup separated from your pup.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Thanks for the links, i am going through it right now.

I do not know why he gave antibiotic....

i do not know how far the virus is, but the test result showed 2 lines in red, and the vet saays that is strong positive.  

Could't think of any questions that moment, called him 5 time till now for other updates.

Right now he is sleeping and breathing heavyly by my side. Can't even cry, evrybody is crying and i have stay strong. Can't talk with anybody about it, and it has a g=fatality of 100% in here as i called vets in town.  

And i though i could keep him safe from anything


----------



## robeangyalchen

Saphire said:


> The antibiotics prevent secondary infections.


Oh, that's why.


----------



## Sunflowers

My heart goes out to you. 
You worked so hard to get him well when he was small.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Twyla said:


> Please keep your brother's pup separated from your pup. Since it sounds like the pup has already been exposed to your pup, watch for symptoms and definitely retested within a few days since it can take 6-9 days before symptoms begin appearing.
> 
> More links:
> 
> Distemper in Dogs - Signs - Diagnosis - Treatment of Canine Distemper
> 
> Distemper Symptoms and Treatments in Dogs
> 
> As Saphire said, not all pups pass from this. Treating the secondary infections, hydration appears to be the chance they need to survive.
> 
> Again, can't stress this enough - keep your brother's pup separated from your pup.


Thanks for the links, yes the TM is now not allowed in our house, his last visit was a week ago, friday. He is 4 years old and up to date on vaccine, he is also tested today after tyson was +ve for Distemper and he is -ve.

Will keep Tyson seperated with any dogs for now.


----------



## mcdanfam

Prayers your pup is strong enough to overcome this...stay strong and keep your pup comfortable....positive thoughts don't heal but they do help to keep hope alive! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril

Hope your precious boy pulls through.


----------



## blackshep

I'm so sorry to hear this. There are also a small percentage of dogs who don't generate an immune system response to the parvo or distemper vaccines. And depending on when he was vaccinated, if he still had his mom's antibodies in his system, it can inhibit the vaccine somewhat (which is why they do a series of puppy shots)

Whatever the problem was that the vaccine didn't work, I'm very sorry. Sending good vibes out to your dog and your family to get through this.


----------



## LoveEcho

I'm so, so very sorry to hear this... how agonizing.... lots of good vibes going your way


----------



## middleofnowhere

I've nothing to add to the advise you have been given -- just hoping for the best for Tyson.


----------



## wolfy dog

This is heartbreaking. Sending you and your dog much strength. Hope he'll make it.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Thank you all.

We have been very hopeful with him, we have tried our best to keep him comfortable. Yes, maybe the vaccine was faulty or the timing, right now we have a sick pup and we are trying our best for him and trying to stay storng.

He is inside, in his bed, as usual. My dad is worried that it might transfer to us, which is unlikely, although he want's him to a confined space so it cannot catch us, he is right where he used to be, that's with us.


----------



## robeangyalchen

He is only intrested in sleeping, that is what he does now. I guess he needs rest as well? Has there been any case where people get's sick when handling Distemper sick pup?


----------



## Loneforce

Praying for you and Tyson...


----------



## robeangyalchen

Took him out to potty just now, he seems to be active while walking. He is only sleepy and out of energy inside. Ate his antibiotic wothout any fuss, didnt ate all his dinner. Drank a lot of water, sleepong on the couch right now, dont want to wake him up, he seems so in peace right now, reminds me of good days not so long ago. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad

I do not have any exact information for you but I have seen puppies survive the parvo virus and go on to live a long life. I think by providing the best possible care like you are doing and staying positive gives him the best chance. Is it possible to get a second opinion on how to fight this virus with best chance for success. Hope Tyson pulls through strong..


----------



## HOBY

*Thunder a survivor*

I know what it is. Hang in there. My boyhood best buddy Thunder GSD/Boxer mix [looked like a Dutch Shepherd] survived to live over 15 years. Some of his teeth were stained. He was about 70lbs as an adult and went everywhere with me and my friends on our bikes.


----------



## _Zero_

I had a friend with a nine month old mixed breed dog that survived parvo. It can happen. Give the pup as much support as possible-- some need to be on IV fluids. Make sure he's drinking enough, and try to get him to eat if he will. You can entice him with bland food-- small bites of cooked chicken or egg and boiled rice.


----------



## katieliz

this dog has distemper not parvo. yes dogs do survive distemper. the exception rather than the rule. be especially careful if he seems better and wants to exert himself (playing, running), because relapse happens easily. good luck.


----------



## RebelGSD

I had a foster that survived distemper and I know of quite a few other cases. My foster was vaccinated and came down with symptoms a few weeks after vaccination (there were some suspicions that it may have been vaccine induced). It was a long road to recovery, but she ended up fine, with no neurological deficit. Luckily she never had seizures. I think it is worth a try.
None of my dogs got it. I was told that the distemper virus is less dangerous than parvo as it survives only a few minutes outside of the host.
I hope your pup recovers fully and quickly.


----------



## Doc

See if you can find Winfred Belfield DVM on a Google search. His practice is in Southern California. Tell them what you are facing.


----------



## Montu

I have nothing to add but just wanted to say I'm rooting for Tyson. 

Sorry your going through this.


----------



## Jelpy

Hugs and prayers for Tyson 

Jelpy


----------



## JaimeZX

Oh man I'm so sorry for you. Nothing constructive to add, I'm afraid. But my heart goes out to you all!


----------



## selzer

Pulling for Tyson too. I have no experience with the illness. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## llombardo

I am so sorry about your dog. There are cases out there where they survived. I'm sending lots of prayers your way. Someone else might have posted this, I am posting it again for you..How My Dog Bailey Survived Distemper and How Yours Could TOO! | Adventures of a Beauty Queen

Your dog is right between a puppy and an adult, closer to an adult and the survival rate is 50%. I'm sure as in anything it can get worse before it gets better, so please don't give up.


----------



## robeangyalchen

llombardo said:


> I am so sorry about your dog. There are cases out there where they survived. I'm sending lots of prayers your way. Someone else might have posted this, I am posting it again for you..How My Dog Bailey Survived Distemper and How Yours Could TOO! | Adventures of a Beauty Queen
> 
> Your dog is right between a puppy and an adult, closer to an adult and the survival rate is 50%. I'm sure as in anything it can get worse before it gets better, so please don't give up.


Thanks, i read the article, i only wish i could find a place who atleast says "we can try something", i just want someone to say" Let's try this" all the vet i called, all the vet i could find here says the mortality rate is 100%. Tyson seems hanging in there, he is not getting worse and not getting better.

Yes, we are keeping our hopes up and trying our best for him right now.



Doc said:


> See if you can find Winfred Belfield DVM on a Google search. His practice is in Southern California. Tell them what you are facing.



I googled but couldn't find them, and i am located in Kathmandu, Nepal.



selzer said:


> Pulling for Tyson too. I have no experience with the illness. I hope he pulls through.


Thanks.

Suddenly i am chasing away any dog i see around my house, i do not want them to get infected. Some of the stray dogs ( other wise very gentle and palyful) are not vaccinated, so i am trying to keep them away form my house.

How far should i keep them? Right now they are not allowed near my house wall, fence type brick wall.

Tyson seems same as a day before yesterday, eats Liver or meat only, cooked or uncooked, looks away from rice and treats.
Drinks a lot of water, sleeps a lot.

Right now he is on antibiotics, a syrup of some kind, some pills for cold. No twitching, no head bobbing, no seizures.

I feel bad that we are in a corner of a world and we have no advanced hospitals for any new tests and treatments. We are trying for all we can and we are willing to do anything that we can do right now.

Precious vet mistook it for diarrhea, worms, he was on diarrhea med for a week and 3 days for worm. So i took to the best vet hospital with, the only one with 24hours emergency care. 

I should have known better, if only i had took him to a hospital, better hospital for his vaccination then right now he would've been driving me crazy with his high energy and hing prey drive.

Right now i am feeling so guilty, i would drive 10 hours to properly vaccinate my fishes if needed. 

In hope this was just an bad dream, or worse i am happy to care for him all his life, just please don't die.


----------



## robeangyalchen

RebelGSD said:


> I had a foster that survived distemper and I know of quite a few other cases. My foster was vaccinated and came down with symptoms a few weeks after vaccination (there were some suspicions that it may have been vaccine induced). It was a long road to recovery, but she ended up fine, with no neurological deficit. Luckily she never had seizures. I think it is worth a try.
> None of my dogs got it. I was told that the distemper virus is less dangerous than parvo as it survives only a few minutes outside of the host.
> I hope your pup recovers fully and quickly.


what type of treatment did you do? We are on antibiotic and some meds for cold i guess. I would like to do more for him.


----------



## wolfy dog

OK, this maybe a little spacey but here goes. Once I had taken in a foster dog on the brink of death. The shelter was going to put her out of her misery but decided to call me, just in case. She had given up on life as just a one year old or even younger maybe. She slept next to my bed and I could see it in her eyes that she just didn't care anymore so I got up took her head in my hands and looked in her eyes and flat out told her that she was way too young to give up and that there was so much fun ahead of her, if she only could hang on to her life. To everyone's surprise she turned the corner and is still thriving as a 13 year old Labrador in her permanent home that she got a few weeks after I rescued her.
So maybe you can talk to Tyson and tell him this. You never know what it does. Miracles do happen and there is much more around us that we don't see or understand. Have you considered reiki or acupuncture?


----------



## ZoeD1217

I am so sorry  I have no experience or helpful advice but many prayers for Tyson. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18

You couldn't know, you'd get a bad vaccine! We never know without testing if a dog actually has immunity
after getting vaccinated.

You took him to the vet, first vet was a dork. Just a bunch of bad breaks! Hopefully he will pull through, beating yourself up won't help either of you!


----------



## misslesleedavis1

hugs for you and tyson, 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robeangyalchen

I have not heard of reki or accupunture done here, but i will be asking around. Right now all i need is some hope. something to fight disease with.

Tyson seems to be holding, he sleeps a lot and lost his energy but he seems ok, he seems strong. gooey nose and little on eyes, and a frown face. I think he can pull through but i need to do something and i don't know what.

All we have done is care him, love him, give him antiboitics and a syrup ( will find the name after getting home).

Searching for some good vet hospitals. Google can't find enough about here, calling everyone, everybody i find on yellow pages, phone books...

Running out of names---not hope.


----------



## Wolfgeist

My heart breaks for you and your family... will be thinking about you and Tyson and hoping for a miracle. Please keep us posted, and best of luck. Contact every veterinarian you can possibly drive too... see if anyone is willing to try for you.


----------



## llombardo

robeangyalchen said:


> I have not heard of reki or accupunture done here, but i will be asking around. Right now all i need is some hope. something to fight disease with.
> 
> Tyson seems to be holding, he sleeps a lot and lost his energy but he seems ok, he seems strong. gooey nose and little on eyes, and a frown face. I think he can pull through but i need to do something and i don't know what.
> 
> All we have done is care him, love him, give him antiboitics and a syrup ( will find the name after getting home).
> 
> Searching for some good vet hospitals. Google can't find enough about here, calling everyone, everybody i find on yellow pages, phone books...
> 
> Running out of names---not hope.


He needs to be kept hydrated. Can they give him fluids at the vet or can the vet show you how or come to the house so he doesn't have to go out of the house?


----------



## Chip18

llombardo said:


> He needs to be kept hydrated. Can they give him fluids at the vet or can the vet show you how or come to the house so he doesn't have to go out of the house?


Yeah the IV things are pretty easy to do! I did it and I'm afraid of needles!


----------



## robeangyalchen

llombardo said:


> He needs to be kept hydrated. Can they give him fluids at the vet or can the vet show you how or come to the house so he doesn't have to go out of the house?


He is drinking water as usual, do i need to give him more? Actually i think he drinks more than usual. Will he need something more than water?



Chip18 said:


> Yeah the IV things are pretty easy to do! I did it and I'm afraid of needles!


Yes i can call a vet or his helper and have set it up, or i can learn to do it. If needed i can hire a full time vet for few days.


----------



## Chip18

RebelGSD said:


> (there were some suspicions that it may have been vaccine induced)


I just saw something on the Truth4dogs site about that very thing!


----------



## robeangyalchen

Can't wait.... i just want to get home and sit by Tyson..sometime 8 hours seems like eternity. 

I had a call from my wife an hour ago, she says he is not eating anything, including Chicken Liver-his favorite. 

If he refuses to eat more, what can i do to feed him? Grind food and feed with syringe??? Any idea will be helpful.


----------



## Chip18

Holy crap, just gave it shot and look what I found! Not sure what's in there but it should be of some use.

Save Distemper Dogs ? View topic - Getting a distemper dog to eat


----------



## llombardo

I just called a local ER vet here. They aren't sure if medications are different between here and there. They did agree that you can ask for fluids and also ask that antibiotics be put in the line. It can be a faster way of getting medication into him. Can you call a vet that is in another country with medications in hand? I'm sure someone here can give you a good vet or even a vet school?


----------



## llombardo

robeangyalchen said:


> Can't wait.... i just want to get home and sit by Tyson..sometime 8 hours seems like eternity.
> 
> I had a call from my wife an hour ago, she says he is not eating anything, including Chicken Liver-his favorite.
> 
> If he refuses to eat more, what can i do to feed him? Grind food and feed with syringe??? Any idea will be helpful.


Pasting the food to his gums is safer. If there is an damage neurologically the tongue doesn't work right.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Chip18 said:


> Holy crap, just gave it shot and look what I found! Not sure what's in there but it should be of some use.
> 
> Save Distemper Dogs ? View topic - Getting a distemper dog to eat



Thanks, this is really helpful. Got some hopes up.






llombardo said:


> I just called a local ER vet here. They aren't sure if medications are different between here and there. They did agree that you can ask for fluids and also ask that antibiotics be put in the line. It can be a faster way of getting medication into him. Can you call a vet that is in another country with medications in hand? I'm sure someone here can give you a good vet or even a vet school?



i could call i guess, right now i have been giving clavam 625 twice a day. The medications might be same but it might not be available. I couldnt even find baby asprin here. If someone recommemds something that can be benifical to Tyson i would be delighted to search for it.






llombardo said:


> Pasting the food to his gums is safer. If there is an damage neurologically the tongue doesn't work right.


Yes, that seems better than syringe, right now he showed intrest in meat. I fed him 2 small piece. I know that the more he eats the better but is it not advised to feed raw during this stage?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robeangyalchen

llombardo said:


> I just called a local ER vet here. They aren't sure if medications are different between here and there. They did agree that you can ask for fluids and also ask that antibiotics be put in the line. It can be a faster way of getting medication into him. Can you call a vet that is in another country with medications in hand? I'm sure someone here can give you a good vet or even a vet school?


The meds might be same but i fear i couldnt get it here, but i couldnt be sure before searching for it. The ved gave me antibiotic in tab, clavam 625, i dont know how good that is but this is the best i could find for him. I searched, celled so many places but couldnt find better information or help regarding distemper. I did went to the vet where i vaccined tyson, there were lots of patient and im sure he might have lost half of them. I wont even dry my soks there in the future.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie

Chip18 said:


> Holy crap, just gave it shot and look what I found! Not sure what's in there but it should be of some use.
> 
> Save Distemper Dogs ? View topic - Getting a distemper dog to eat


I read through the link you provided. Although, I have no experiance with distemper - I just recently went through an illness with a horse. He refused to eat and I found (through trial and error) that making him a warm mash, he would eat it. A cooled mash, he wouldn't even put his nose to it. A poster on the link made mention of providing warm food. It worked for my horse. (Not suggesting feeding mash to the pup, simply making sure the food is warm.)


----------



## robeangyalchen

Lilie said:


> I read through the link you provided. Although, I have no experiance with distemper - I just recently went through an illness with a horse. He refused to eat and I found (through trial and error) that making him a warm mash, he would eat it. A cooled mash, he wouldn't even put his nose to it. A poster on the link made mention of providing warm food. It worked for my horse. (Not suggesting feeding mash to the pup, simply making sure the food is warm.)


I am also going to try this with tyson tonight. Hope he eats it without any fuss.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria

Just saw your post. I am so sorry to hear about Tyson. I'm praying he makes it through this. I don't have much more to offer than sometimes when my dogs don't eat or drink I give them the plain flavored pedialyte. You can also make it. I will look for a recipe.


----------



## Msmaria

Was reading up on distemper online. Some websites state getting a nebulizer for help with pneumonia portion of the disease. Have vet give you a prescription for treatment to put inside nebulizer. Keep calling vets in and around your area to see if there's any that work with dogs with distemper. Also like others said IV seems to be important if you can. I'm hoping to hear he's doing better today.


----------



## RebelGSD

robeangyalchen said:


> what type of treatment did you do? We are on antibiotic and some meds for cold i guess. I would like to do more for him.


It is a virus so you can only do supportive therapy. Good food vitamins, antibiotics if needed. My dog got some neuro symptoms and she was stumbling around, so I helped her getting around. She was a sad sight for a while, but she recovered fully and turned into a feisty, energetic dog. So it is possible. The disease is not very contagious (unlike parvo), so vaccinated dogs should be OK. She was in my house for three weeks before the symptoms started and all my dogs were exposed to her and did not get ill.


----------



## RebelGSD

Depending of the type of vaccine they used, this could have been vaccine induced.


----------



## WVGSD

Several animal shelters here in my area have been dealing with distemper outbreaks that have baffled many local vets. The one drug that is helping the dogs win the battle so far is *Naxcel*. It is a cattle antibiotic and my personal vet has found that it is the best drug that he has found to help the dogs survive distemper. He has been helping dogs from at least two area shelters as they battle this disease.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

http://www.veterinaryinsider.com/public/Canine-Distemper-What-You-Need-To-Know.cfm



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robeangyalchen

RebelGSD said:


> Depending of the type of vaccine they used, this could have been vaccine induced.


Had to google search for Vaccine induced - is the phenomenon wherein a person who has received a vaccine against a disease would thereafter give a positive or reactive test result for having that disease when tested for it, despite not actually having the disease.

It would be so good if this was just it.


----------



## robeangyalchen

WVGSD said:


> Several animal shelters here in my area have been dealing with distemper outbreaks that have baffled many local vets. The one drug that is helping the dogs win the battle so far is *Naxcel*. It is a cattle antibiotic and my personal vet has found that it is the best drug that he has found to help the dogs survive distemper. He has been helping dogs from at least two area shelters as they battle this disease.


I googled it and found what it is but i am not sure i could find those here, although i will try my best. I called a company that supplies vitamin and etc 
for Cows and buffallo, they didn't have it. I will search for it more.


----------



## robeangyalchen

It's been almost 2 days he's been on antibiotic, i have an appointment with the vet at 2 pm today, i will talk some other things that we can do, like IV, NAxcel or similar drugs, more vitamins? Availability of spinal tap, what it does, do and don't do etc.

I will also be asking about getting a nebulizer.

ETA: the discharge from the nose has increased, it seems like it's ornage in colour, like mixed with a drop of blood???
The eye discharge is in the minimum.


----------



## GatorBytes

Speaking of Cows...Can you get to a local farm and get RAW cows milk (not pasturized) or even "colostrum" - this is the first milking after the cow has calved (first 24-48hrs.) - excellent immunoglobulins and will boost the immune system.

You can get the supplement perhaps? Search for that

Coconut milk with the herb Ashwagandha (Ayurvedic herb, native to India) mixed in - immune support.
Coconut water will replenish lost electrolytes and is anti-bacterial, anti-viral


----------



## robeangyalchen

GatorBytes said:


> Speaking of Cows...Can you get to a local farm and get RAW cows milk (not pasturized) or even "colostrum" - this is the first milking after the cow has calved (first 24-48hrs.) - excellent immunoglobulins and will boost the immune system.
> 
> You can get the supplement perhaps? Search for that
> 
> Coconut milk with the herb Ashwagandha (Ayurvedic herb, native to India) mixed in - immune support.
> Coconut water will replenish lost electrolytes and is anti-bacterial, anti-viral


Finally something i can find of 

I can find RAW cow milk, "colostrum" i could search for.
Coconut milk with the herb Ashwagandha , i could find it too.
Coconut water - i just called home and told to buy some coconut and mix it with water for him.

Or i could just replace water with it??


----------



## GatorBytes

robeangyalchen said:


> Finally something i can find of
> 
> I can find RAW cow milk, "colostrum" i could search for.
> Coconut milk with the herb Ashwagandha , i could find it too.
> Coconut water - i just called home and told to buy some coconut and mix it with water for him.
> 
> Or i could just replace water with it??


 Here we can buy pure coconut water just about anywhere..
Not sure what you mean by "buy some coconut and mix with water" Are you talking about the meat?

I would not replace daily ration of water w/ CO water...I would add in a 1/4c 3-4x a day.


----------



## robeangyalchen

GatorBytes said:


> Here we can buy pure coconut water just about anywhere..
> Not sure what you mean by "buy some coconut and mix with water" Are you talking about the meat?
> 
> I would not replace daily ration of water w/ CO water...I would add in a 1/4c 3-4x a day.


Sorry for the confusion, coconut water is not available here, but i can buy coconut with water inside and take out it's water. IT's fresh and it's not mixed with anything.
by "buy some coconut and mix with water" i meant, buying cocnut with water and using it's water 

Ya i was thinking a bowl of coconut water every 3 bowl of water.


----------



## GatorBytes

robeangyalchen said:


> Sorry for the confusion, coconut water is not available here, but i can buy coconut with water inside and take out it's water. IT's fresh and it's not mixed with anything.
> by "buy some coconut and mix with water" i meant, buying cocnut with water and using it's water
> 
> Ya i was thinking a bowl of coconut water every 3 bowl of water.


 Sure. That would be fine


----------



## Kahrg4

Unless he has a secondary bacterial infection, the antibiotics are potentially not doing much good. A viral infection (like distemper) can not be eliminated using antibiotics (which target bacteria, not viruses). An antiviral is the type of drug capable of combating a virus. FYI.

I would focus on the support therapies to boost his immune system that members have been suggesting. Wishing you guys all the best!


----------



## Chip18

robeangyalchen said:


> Had to google search for Vaccine induced - is the phenomenon wherein a person who has received a vaccine against a disease would thereafter give a positive or reactive test result for having that disease when tested for it, despite not actually having the disease.
> 
> It would be so good if this was just it.


So would it induce symptoms if that is the case? Would it really be "distemper" ??


----------



## Chip18

Lilie said:


> I read through the link you provided. Although, I have no experiance with distemper - I just recently went through an illness with a horse. He refused to eat and I found (through trial and error) that making him a warm mash, he would eat it. A cooled mash, he wouldn't even put his nose to it. A poster on the link made mention of providing warm food. It worked for my horse. (Not suggesting feeding mash to the pup, simply making sure the food is warm.)


Anything is worth a try and I used a product called "Well Horse" for my DM dogiie when she got bed sores.


----------



## Chip18

Msmaria said:


> Was reading up on distemper online. Some websites state getting a nebulizer for help with pneumonia portion of the disease. Have vet give you a prescription for treatment to put inside nebulizer. Keep calling vets in and around your area to see if there's any that work with dogs with distemper. Also like others said IV seems to be important if you can. I'm hoping to hear he's doing better today.


Just to the pneumonia part... if he's not moving around flip him from left to right and try and prop him straight up to keep any fluid from settling in his lungs.

That's what I was told to do with bed bound clients (people) so it makes sense for bed bound dogs to me anyway.


----------



## Chip18

robeangyalchen said:


> I googled it and found what it is but i am not sure i could find those here, although i will try my best. I called a company that supplies vitamin and etc
> for Cows and buffallo, they didn't have it. I will search for it more.


That is what I was wondering? So the implication would be he doesn't have distemper?? But he's now sick???


----------



## WVGSD

Many of the animal shelter dogs here with distemper have a horrible pneumonia. They need neubilizer treatments and antibiotics. Many also require hand or syringe feeding. This is often the first sign of the disease and is often mistaken for severe kennel cough.


----------



## middleofnowhere

I'm hoping for the best for Tyson.


----------



## Msmaria

came by to see how can I sing was doing. I'm hoping that he's doing well


----------



## robeangyalchen

*Am update*

To all who are subscribed.

Yesterday was a follow up, no any other tests done, vet said he is same.

A day before, the nose and eye discharge worsened but today it seems less, he also barked couple of time today, for milk man and some dogs barking outside.
Starting today, he is refusing to eat so Google searching how to feed - any ideas welcomed, although couple of them are already provided 

He is starting to smell too strong, the smell has increased a lot, like eye watering lot, he sleeps in my room so i have to open all the windows, he has a blanket but he changes place to sleep so most of the time he is without it.
my question, will he be okay without a blanket?? It's not too cold these days, i can sleep woithout a cover with window open but i read somewhere he can get pneumonia ??? - Any suggestion welcomed.

What are the extra teste i can do to ensure he is doing as it is and not worsening?? 
He is not boobing his head, no twitching. Only discharge from nose and eyes, not so much.

How can i know if it is just vaccine induced??
Any suggestion welcomed.
Vets are dead ends, all they can say is " it has no cure, the test is positive, all we can do is prescribe antibiotics and vitamins". All i have is forum and supportive family, so please any suggestion and help is appreciated. 

Will keep updated !! Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers, Tyson is very grateful i am very very grateful.
Please keep the suggestion coming.


----------



## GatorBytes

*National Ayurveda Research and Training Centre (NARTC)* was
set up as a national level research and training institution on 3rd
April 2011 A.D. under ministry of Health and Population, Government of Nepal.
Ayurveda Health care system has been facing many fold scarcities of physical
facilities, human resources, technology and financial input since the time
immemorial. With the realization of these facts from all aspects, the centre
has been established with cooperation support of Government of People's
Republic of China.
Nepal is one of those countries which are rich in culture, tradition,
*knowledge of Ayurveda and transitional health practices. In fact, Ayurveda has
been a strong cultural and scientific heritage in this country*. The majority of
people in Nepal continue to rely on this system of health care. Ayurveda and
traditional medical wisdom and practices are prevalent in the community and
*those are very dependent on locally available medicinal herbs, knowledge,
technology and their application.*

Here is the site: National Ayurveda Research and Training Center
Found through this map link: Ayurveda Research and Training Centre, Kirtipur - Kathmandu ~ under the comments section someone posts "Best place for your pets, definitely I would recommend them for veterinary services to all. "....Not sure if this is a valid or related comment, but you can contact the centre to find out if they provide "holistic" Vet services or can at least direct you and/or suggest supportive therapies.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Chip18

Saphire said:


> The antibiotics prevent secondary infections.


Yep.


----------



## GatorBytes

Abx. are used to treat infections. Not prevent.
Abx. when not needed weaken the body that is struggling to fight a virus.


----------



## Chip18

GatorBytes said:


> Abx. are used to treat infections. Not prevent.
> Abx. when not needed weaken the body that is struggling to fight a virus.


Well yes but..they are needed are they not??


----------



## llombardo

The problem here would be pneumonia. I just can't believe that there isn't a cure for this. It has to be hard to watch a dog in this situation I think about Tyson often and pray for him all the time.


----------



## llombardo

Are any kind if breathing treatments being used yet? Those lungs have to stay clear. Even running the shower as hot as possible with dog in bathroom might help.


----------



## RebelGSD

As the immune system is weakened, secondary bacterial infections can develop. These are treated by antibiotics. I would try to feed some really yummy, smelly food, like tuna. Dogs often don't eat when they have fever, so anything that will entice him to eat is good. And hydrate with a syringe, if needed. I am not sure what the smell is from, he is not supposed to smell. 
This illness can take a while to clear up. It gets worse before it gets better.


----------



## RebelGSD

Actually some live vaccines can cause the disease in some form. Older distemper vaccines were live vaccines.


----------



## robeangyalchen

GatorBytes said:


> *National Ayurveda Research and Training Centre (NARTC)* was
> set up as a national level research and training institution on 3rd
> April 2011 A.D. under ministry of Health and Population, Government of Nepal.
> Ayurveda Health care system has been facing many fold scarcities of physical
> facilities, human resources, technology and financial input since the time
> immemorial. With the realization of these facts from all aspects, the centre
> has been established with cooperation support of Government of People's
> Republic of China.
> Nepal is one of those countries which are rich in culture, tradition,
> *knowledge of Ayurveda and transitional health practices. In fact, Ayurveda has
> been a strong cultural and scientific heritage in this country*. The majority of
> people in Nepal continue to rely on this system of health care. Ayurveda and
> traditional medical wisdom and practices are prevalent in the community and
> *those are very dependent on locally available medicinal herbs, knowledge,
> technology and their application.*
> 
> Here is the site: National Ayurveda Research and Training Center
> Found through this map link: Ayurveda Research and Training Centre, Kirtipur - Kathmandu ~ under the comments section someone posts "Best place for your pets, definitely I would recommend them for veterinary services to all. "....Not sure if this is a valid or related comment, but you can contact the centre to find out if they provide "holistic" Vet services or can at least direct you and/or suggest supportive therapies.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the links and information. I know the place where it's located, actually it's within 10kms so it will be nice if they have something or some information for me.
This is an government Hospital so i am waiting for 10 O'clock, i called several times but i guess it's not open this hour. IT's almost 10 am but still no luckon phone, The government offices here tend to open late and close sooner, ya that's how it is.

If the call is not received at 11 pm or 12 then i will go there myself.


----------



## robeangyalchen

llombardo said:


> The problem here would be pneumonia. I just can't believe that there isn't a cure for this. It has to be hard to watch a dog in this situation I think about Tyson often and pray for him all the time.


He seems to be getting better, or maybe it's just me. He shows every symptoms of pneumonia(had to google search it, never had any experience with pneumonia), cleaning nose and eyes with warm water seems to make him a little active.
Thanks for the prayer, we really need it.



llombardo said:


> Are any kind if breathing treatments being used yet? Those lungs have to stay clear. Even running the shower as hot as possible with dog in bathroom might help.


^^ These are the ideas i was talking about, i never thought about it. I already called home and told sister to do that.


----------



## trcy

llombardo said:


> Are any kind if breathing treatments being used yet? Those lungs have to stay clear. Even running the shower as hot as possible with dog in bathroom might help.


This is a good idea. When my dogs had kennel cough the vet said to bring
them in the bathroom with me while I showered. It helps them breathe. 

I hope your dog gets better. Positive thoughts going out to you both.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Continued prayers for you pup. PLEASE keep us posted!


----------



## robeangyalchen

RebelGSD said:


> As the immune system is weakened, secondary bacterial infections can develop. These are treated by antibiotics. I would try to feed some really yummy, smelly food, like tuna. Dogs often don't eat when they have fever, so anything that will entice him to eat is good. And hydrate with a syringe, if needed. I am not sure what the smell is from, he is not supposed to smell.
> This illness can take a while to clear up. It gets worse before it gets better.


yes, the only thing left to give him is fish, he used to really love chicken livers and heart but he does not want to eat them right now. I will try fish today, may be tuna or salmon. I fed him grinded cooked chicken liver yesterday and today morning. He is well hydraded, he drinks water frequently, i have been adding electrolytes in his water.( the ones which we mix in water when we get diarrhea )



RebelGSD said:


> Actually some live vaccines can cause the disease in some form. Older distemper vaccines were live vaccines.


Sorry but i did not understand what you meant by this ^^


----------



## robeangyalchen

trcy said:


> This is a good idea. When my dogs had kennel cough the vet said to bring
> them in the bathroom with me while I showered. It helps them breathe.


Yes, that's exactly what i thought, simple but brilliant idea.



trcy said:


> I hope your dog gets better. Positive thoughts going out to you both.


Thank you so much.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Continued prayers for you pup. PLEASE keep us posted!


Thank you, yes i will keep updating. Although with these load shedding and black outs, sometimes it's hard to go online.

Yap, the situation in Nepal.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Is he in pain?? Does distemper cause pain? Or Pneumonia cause pain??? I see him a little hard to breathe, and fast breathing but i do not see him on pain. He will happily walk around if i put on a leash. He does gets tired easily, like climbing to second floor. But other than that i do not see him on pain, but what do i know.

I do walk him around inside my compound, but i worry that other dogs may get infected. We have lots of dog in our neighborhood, although i am certain they are vaccinated but mine was too so i can't take a risk and i have limited his outside time to the minimum.
I do not want to get pointed a finger at if something happens to someones dog.

He is not moaning, not crying, just sleeping...so do you think he is on pain?
SOrry, yes too little info. but i am just asking for opinion, just a guess.


----------



## robeangyalchen

RebelGSD said:


> As the immune system is weakened, secondary bacterial infections can develop. These are treated by antibiotics. I would try to feed some really yummy, smelly food, like tuna. Dogs often don't eat when they have fever, so anything that will entice him to eat is good. And hydrate with a syringe, if needed. *I am not sure what the smell is from, he is not supposed to smell. *
> This illness can take a while to clear up. It gets worse before it gets better.


Oh! i missed it.

The smell seems to be his breath, may be it's due to sickness but he smells a lot, and it's too strong. Anybody walking inside my room will notice it.

It seems to be slowly decreasing but it is there.


----------



## my boy diesel

i think it rots their teeth but i could be wrong


----------



## robeangyalchen

my boy diesel said:


> i think it rots their teeth but i could be wrong


 Nope,his teeth are fine, little sharp due to not chewing bones, they are white as usual. No rotting or dark patches around the gum.


----------



## robeangyalchen

what do you guys think of this??

Canine Distemper: There IS a CURE IF… - From Under the Bridge

It also has a link to "how to make the Serum" and has a lot of antibiotics... It says not to give vitamin B. I have to double check the vitamins i've been giving Tyson.


----------



## trcy

robeangyalchen said:


> what do you guys think of this??
> 
> Canine Distemper: There IS a CURE IF… - From Under the Bridge
> 
> It also has a link to "how to make the Serum" and has a lot of antibiotics... It says not to give vitamin B. I have to double check the vitamins i've been giving Tyson.


It sounds good. He's from my area. I'm not sure if the practice he owns would be of help, but here's the info. They may be able to answer question for you or your vet. Dr. Sears is retired now.


----------



## robeangyalchen

trcy said:


> It sounds good. He's from my area. I'm not sure if the practice he owns would be of help, but here's the info. They may be able to answer question for you or your vet. Dr. Sears is retired now.


Thanks for the link. Right now i am trying to forward these links to my vet. Yes, it would be great help if they answers some of our questions.


----------



## Chip18

Keeping you guys in my prayers.


----------



## maxdog630

Praying for you guys... When my son had croup he wouldn't sit with a nebulizer on so I spent three nights sitting on the bathroom floor with the shower turned on hot and the door closed. It helped tremendously. Please keep us posted. Also, can you get him some Gatorade and try offering that diluted...


----------



## GatorBytes

maxdog630 said:


> Praying for you guys... When my son had croup he wouldn't sit with a nebulizer on so I spent three nights sitting on the bathroom floor with the shower turned on hot and the door closed. It helped tremendously. Please keep us posted. Also, can you get him some Gatorade and try offering that diluted...


 No Gatorade

Coconut water


----------



## maxdog630

GatorBytes said:


> No Gatorade
> 
> Coconut water


 lets see if this quote thing worked...

Yes, definitely coconut water but if that isn't available.  I guess coconuts would probably be more accessible though.. 

Either way my heart is thinking of you and I hope your dog heals quickly.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Chip18 said:


> Keeping you guys in my prayers.


Thank you, he is doing better 



maxdog630 said:


> Praying for you guys... When my son had croup he wouldn't sit with a nebulizer on so I spent three nights sitting on the bathroom floor with the shower turned on hot and the door closed. It helped tremendously. Please keep us posted. Also, can you get him some Gatorade and try offering that diluted...


 Gatorade is not available but i am giving him coconut water straight from coconut. By straight i mean taken out straight from coconut not feeding in coconut via straw. 

Yes, i do the shower thing twice a day, but not too long, for maybe 20-30 mins. I could probably do longer in the weekends.



GatorBytes said:


> No Gatorade
> 
> Coconut water


:thumbup:



maxdog630 said:


> lets see if this quote thing worked...
> 
> Yes, definitely coconut water but if that isn't available.  I guess coconuts would probably be more accessible though..
> 
> Either way my heart is thinking of you and I hope your dog heals quickly.



Yes, coconut are available here, and fresh too.


----------



## robeangyalchen

*Happy today. *

Tyson is better from yesterday, after so many days he answered the door to snuggle with my father. His nose and eye discharge are at the minimum. His breathing is lot better than a few days ago.
Still not eating, but he seems little better  feeling so happy.... after so many days i had a good night sleep yesterday.

But i have a fear, i read somewhere ( couldn't remember) that after first stage, a dog will get better and the second stage will start, and it will target the nervous system????

He had no twitching or head bobbing till now, i read that muscle twtching and head bobbing and moving jaw like chewing a gum is a sign of Distemper getting to nervous system. And he also got a little better, barking at strange sounds, gate opening sound and snuggling with people.
So, now i am worried of him getting to second phase...

anybody has any idea or information about it?? Like days it takes to get to second stage...signs of getting better or getting worse. 

Now, Searching for the previous article that i read.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Sending my thoughts and prayers for Tyson's continued recovery.


----------



## Msmaria

Still thinking about you guys and hope Tyson gets well soon with no issues. Please keep us updated


----------



## middleofnowhere

I'm not getting anything in my reading on a second stage - "the most common signs are nasal and eye discharge, coughing, diahrrhea, vomiting and seizures." It sound to me like you may be through the worst of it. I hope so. I really want this guy to make it.


----------



## Msmaria

middleofnowhere said:


> I'm not getting anything in my reading on a second stage - "the most common signs are nasal and eye discharge, coughing, diahrrhea, vomiting and seizures." It sound to me like you may be through the worst of it. I hope so. I really want this guy to make it.



Second phase or neurological phase. It's the worse phase, but not all dogs get that phase. Hopefully Tyson doesn't.

Lyla: Canine Distemper Overview


----------



## RebelGSD

The URI symptoms can be followed by neurological symptoms, but they don't have to. Also hardening of the foot pads, skin on the nose. Neurological symptoms can be ataxia and seizures. My dog had ataxia but no seizures, thank god. 
Hopefully your pup is out of the woods, each case is different.


----------



## selzer

I can't respond to your question, I have only read a fictitious account of a dog with distemper. So no experience whatsoever. But I sure hope your puppy pulls through. And, I am sorry you are having this problem.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Sending my thoughts and prayers for Tyson's continued recovery.


Thank you, he is getting better each day.


Msmaria said:


> Still thinking about you guys and hope Tyson gets well soon with no issues. Please keep us updated


Thank you, till date no major issue, finger crossed.


middleofnowhere said:


> I'm not getting anything in my reading on a second stage - "the most common signs are nasal and eye discharge, coughing, diahrrhea, vomiting and seizures." It sound to me like you may be through the worst of it. I hope so. I really want this guy to make it.


I did not find it on the first search as well, reading lots of article gave me more insight. Many members provided me a lots of links in this thread.



Msmaria said:


> Second phase or neurological phase. It's the worse phase, but not all dogs get that phase. Hopefully Tyson doesn't.
> 
> Lyla: Canine Distemper Overview


we are praying so bad that he does not get the second phase. 



RebelGSD said:


> The URI symptoms can be followed by neurological symptoms, but they don't have to. Also hardening of the foot pads, skin on the nose. Neurological symptoms can be ataxia and seizures. My dog had ataxia but no seizures, thank god.
> Hopefully your pup is out of the woods, each case is different.



I am so sorry to hear about your dog, sorry if you already told but did your dog lived? What was the symptom when exiting the first stage and entering the second stage?? Did he got better and seemed to have more energy??? Please read a new post i am going to post after this reply about his progress...i love his progress but in deep down i fear that nhe might be going into second stage???? God help me.



selzer said:


> I can't respond to your question, I have only read a fictitious account of a dog with distemper. So no experience whatsoever. But I sure hope your puppy pulls through. And, I am sorry you are having this problem.


Thank you.


----------



## robeangyalchen

He seems top be getting better, nasal discharge and eye discharge are there but very minimum. He is getting some of his strength back, he walks around, goes to family members for affection, he greets every family members when arrived and pushes his head for affection ( he pushes his head between legs so people can pat him).

We had to syringe feed him til yesterday but today he ate 2 boiled egg before i came for office. He is not tired walking up and down the stairs no more.

I am very glad that he is getting better but i fear that he might be getting in second phase.

Any members with inputs are welcomed, as usual.

*@ RebelGSD : i would love to have your input and your experience in this.*


----------



## GatorBytes

robeangyalchen said:


> He seems top be getting better, nasal discharge and eye discharge are there but very minimum. He is getting some of his strength back, he walks around, goes to family members for affection, he greets every family members when arrived and pushes his head for affection ( he pushes his head between legs so people can pat him).
> 
> We had to syringe feed him til yesterday but today he ate 2 boiled egg before i came for office. He is not tired walking up and down the stairs no more.


 This sounds really positive!!!


----------



## robeangyalchen

GatorBytes said:


> This sounds really positive!!!


Yes it really is. One can't imagine how much joy those little things can bring into a family. We had a happy dinner yesterday and a delightful breakfast today


----------



## mcdanfam

Prayers things continue to look better and your baby makes a full recovery! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katdog5911

I have been following Tyson's progress and I am so happy he seems to be on the road to recovery. I have not posted anything because I don't know anything about distemper. I truly hope he continues on a positive path!


----------



## blackshep

That's a positive update! I hope he continues to gain his strength back!


----------



## ZoeD1217

I'm so relieved things are looking up. Thoughts and prayers for continued progress! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad

Keep the faith that your little guy Tyson can pull through this. Wishing Tyson the best in his recovery


----------



## Chip18

Glad he seems to be getting better so he is up and moving a bit?


----------



## RebelGSD

This is awesome news! It looks like he is on the mend.
My dog developed the neuro symptoms while she still had the URI symptoms. It is quite possible that your dog fought off the disease and may end up to developing neuro symptoms.
My dog did not have a break between URI and neuro symptoms, but neuro symptoms showed up maybe 2-3 weeks into the URI.
My dog recovered, but it took a long time.


----------



## maxdog630

I'm so happy to hear he seems to be doing better! Still sending healing thoughts....


----------



## selzer

I am hoping that your pup, since it was vaccinated, got a very mild form of the disease and is on the road to a recovery.


----------



## Msmaria

Still in my thoughts. Crossing my fingers really hard hoping its over and hes bettet.


----------



## robeangyalchen

mcdanfam said:


> Prayers things continue to look better and your baby makes a full recovery!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you 



katdog5911 said:


> I have been following Tyson's progress and I am so happy he seems to be on the road to recovery. I have not posted anything because I don't know anything about distemper. I truly hope he continues on a positive path!





blackshep said:


> That's a positive update! I hope he continues to gain his strength back!


Yes, he is looking good right now, we also hope he gets better.



ZoeD1217 said:


> I'm so relieved things are looking up. Thoughts and prayers for continued progress!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you 



Brando & Julietta's Dad said:


> Keep the faith that your little guy Tyson can pull through this. Wishing Tyson the best in his recovery


We are doing all we can, and it seems to be working.



maxdog630 said:


> I'm so happy to hear he seems to be doing better! Still sending healing thoughts....


Thank you, he needs more, keep em coming 




Msmaria said:


> Still in my thoughts. Crossing my fingers really hard hoping its over and hes bettet.


Thank you, we hope so.


----------



## robeangyalchen

RebelGSD said:


> This is awesome news! It looks like he is on the mend.
> My dog developed the neuro symptoms while she still had the URI symptoms. It is quite possible that your dog fought off the disease and may end up to developing neuro symptoms.
> My dog did not have a break between URI and neuro symptoms, but neuro symptoms showed up maybe 2-3 weeks into the URI.
> My dog recovered, but it took a long time.


Thank you! My hope increased a little bit.

Between URI, did he seemed to get a little better and got into neuro or was it same as before while he got into neuro??

I hope he fought off this disease. He had a weak stomach so i am not so sure that his immune system is capable of fighting this virus but i very much hope that he fought it off.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Chip18 said:


> Glad he seems to be getting better so he is up and moving a bit?


Yes, he is moving and kicking  he wants to play with ball, stare at dog walking past our gate. I reaaly hope this is getting better.


----------



## robeangyalchen

selzer said:


> I am hoping that your pup, since it was vaccinated, got a very mild form of the disease and is on the road to a recovery.


This was exactly the first thing in my mind. But Is this possible?? I thought that there is not such thing as 10% infected or 80% infected?? But this is just my thought. 

Although i would love to be wrong in this case and hope that Tyson gets through this. IT's been hard for him and nightmare for us.


----------



## robeangyalchen

*Update *

Yesterday: He ate 2 boiled eggs in the morning, around 100 grams of Chicken liver and half cup of milk at afternoon. And 100 grams of chicken liver in dinner.

he refused to eat more than that.


Today: He ate 2 boiled eggs as usual, 1 cup of cow milk, around 60-70 grams of chicken breast as breakfast.

He is still on atibiotic, 2 bowls of coconut water a day, water as much as he can drink ( he drinks a lot) with electrolytes in it.

He is off the vitamin syrup because it contained vitamin B and i read somewhere it is not good for Dog suffering with Distemper.

He walks fast up and down the stairs, like before he was infected by Distemper. His poo is still greenish or blueish colored, looks like a jel of some kind.

His eye and nose discharge are there but little like a human with cold.

He still sleeps, looks at one place and keeps looking there ( like sometime we think something and keep looking at one place, and couldn't hear other people)

He want's to go to walk, he walks around house and keeps rubbing his head between our legs  he barks at milk man opening the gate, barks when other dogs bark outside.

We are still praying for him, doing all we can, making him comfortable, cleaning his nose and eyes twice a day ( before we had to clean once every hour  ) Encouraging him to eat, encouraging him to walk around.

He is getting better, i just hope it's not stage 2.


----------



## wolfstraum

I am so sorry to hear about this.....even in vaccinated dogs, occasionally one is exposed and infected. It happened to a young dog about 14 months old that I had bred, and even though everything possible was done, eventually the dog started to have seizures and was humanely euthanized......hopefully Tyson will be better.

Lee


----------



## robeangyalchen

wolfstraum said:


> I am so sorry to hear about this.....even in vaccinated dogs, occasionally one is exposed and infected. It happened to a young dog about 14 months old that I had bred, and even though everything possible was done, eventually the dog started to have seizures and was humanely euthanized......hopefully Tyson will be better.
> 
> Lee


Sorry to hear about your dog. 

Did he seemed to be better before having seizures?? Tyson is feeling lot better but i fear it is start of second stage. I do not have much knowledge about Distemper and couldn't find any experienced people here. Here, if a dog is positive of distemper, owners euthanize him. we are trying our best, and he is feeling a lot better.

Do you happen to notice "stages" people write about??


----------



## middleofnowhere

Robean, 
I'm glad he's doing so well, I hope he continues to rebound. about potential neuro issues -- I think if they show up, they show up and there's not much to be done. I know it's hard not to be concerned about all the implications but he's done so very well so far, I wish you could enjoy that progress with optimism.


----------



## wolfstraum

Actual distemper is is VERY VERY hard to diagnose definitively....many other things LOOK like distemper.....Hawk was examined at several very very high level veterinary hospitals before they were absolutely sure it WAS distemper....there is some test to do with the internal composition of the eye that was a big clue. I am sorry I do not know what it was.

Hopefully, Tyson does not have TRUE distemper - if he is improving and does not seizure, that is the best thing...good luck, I hope he recovers.

Lee


----------



## Chip18

Great news to hear and the Coconut water really seems to have alot of positive benefits I've read! Don't get laxs with Antibiotics give the full course! Let him do as much moving around as he wants to up and moving helps keep fluid from building up and settling in his lungs if there is any.

Don't keep focusing on stage two! You need to stay positive to keep him positive, worry about what if...it does neither of you any good!

Yes, easy for me to say..but it's still true!


----------



## llombardo

Even though he is acting better I would keep doing the shower thing, the coconut water and all the stuff that seems to be helping him for a long time. I read somewhere that the second stage can present itself months later. There doesn't seem to be a time frame on it.


----------



## RebelGSD

My dog did not improve after URI symptoms. Neuro symptoms added to the URI symptoms after a while. I agree with others, enjoy your puppy. You took good care of him and he is getting better. Nobody knows what the future holds.


----------



## robeangyalchen

middleofnowhere said:


> Robean,
> I'm glad he's doing so well, I hope he continues to rebound. about potential neuro issues -- I think if they show up, they show up and there's not much to be done. I know it's hard not to be concerned about all the implications but he's done so very well so far, I wish you could enjoy that progress with optimism.


Yes, he has been getting better and better every day, we are very hopeful he will pull through. If he does, we will try to forget this whole this happened and move forward. 
And we've been enjoying a lot. Past few days hes been a blast, it outweighs all the bad and worse we went through. Just praying he is okay now.


----------



## robeangyalchen

wolfstraum said:


> Actual distemper is is VERY VERY hard to diagnose definitively....many other things LOOK like distemper.....Hawk was examined at several very very high level veterinary hospitals before they were absolutely sure it WAS distemper....there is some test to do with the internal composition of the eye that was a big clue. I am sorry I do not know what it was.
> 
> Hopefully, Tyson does not have TRUE distemper - if he is improving and does not seizure, that is the best thing...good luck, I hope he recovers.
> 
> Lee


Yes, we are very grateful for all the prayers, all the support. He seems to be getting better.

About the test, i was so convinced that it was distemper by all the symptoms, we did a few other check and went straight for Distsemper check. It was something like pregnancy test kit, i have it at home with positive for distemper sign. I could take a better picture with DSLR and post it, but i do not want to hear that it is a very accurate test and it definitely is a strong positive, you know.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Chip18 said:


> Great news to hear and the Coconut water really seems to have alot of positive benefits I've read! Don't get laxs with Antibiotics give the full course! Let him do as much moving around as he wants to up and moving helps keep fluid from building up and settling in his lungs if there is any.
> 
> Don't keep focusing on stage two! You need to stay positive to keep him positive, worry about what if...it does neither of you any good!
> 
> Yes, easy for me to say..but it's still true!


Ya, it's hard to NOT to think about the second stage and potential sickness, but past two days has been breeze  Who could think anything else than feeling happy when you see your "sick for days" pup playing around, fooling around and asking for affection.
If you ask me, we almost forgot about Distemper


----------



## robeangyalchen

llombardo said:


> Even though he is acting better I would keep doing the shower thing, the coconut water and all the stuff that seems to be helping him for a long time. I read somewhere that the second stage can present itself months later. There doesn't seem to be a time frame on it.


YEs, every treatment of any kind is not stopped, shower, coconut water etc.
Right now he is good, i just hope and pray that second stage do not present itself. 

Thank you.


----------



## robeangyalchen

RebelGSD said:


> My dog did not improve after URI symptoms. Neuro symptoms added to the URI symptoms after a while. I agree with others, enjoy your puppy. You took good care of him and he is getting better. Nobody knows what the future holds.


Right now the URI Symptoms is almost over, he doesn't look sick, his nose discharge is very very low, eye discharge is also very low.
Right now, we are very very optimistic for him, we are almost certain he is not sick anymore.


----------



## robeangyalchen

*Update*

I am very happy to write this update today 

He seems to be almost over this horrible disease, or at least we think so.
His appetite is 80% back, his strength is coming back. 
He plays around the house, runs around our yard if allowed. Plays with his ball and toys.
His face looks brighter  you know what i mean.
his appetite is 80% back, i know i said it twice 
He barks, plays, barks, plays and sleeps. Eats all we feed, *we are currently slowly increasing his food take. Please let me know if i can just feed him his regular quantity, straight.*

*only concern is his poop is blueish or greenish and jello type, i can provide a pic today evening or tomorrow morning if needed. Any feed back is appreciated*

Can't wait to get home and sit with him  It's like getting a puppy all over again .


----------



## trcy

I'm so happy to hear he is doing better!


----------



## mcdanfam

Yay! Prayers he makes a full recovery!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apoolutz

Yay!!!!! So happy for you both


----------



## Shade

I'm glad he's feeling better


----------



## Msmaria

That's good news. Have u asked the vet why his poop is blue?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

So glad to hear Tyson is feeling better and rcovering.


----------



## Msmaria

I cant find anything much on blue or green poop. But it looks like since the distemper can cause gi issues it might be from that. Maybe feed fresh boiled chicken no bones with overly cooked white rice because that may be easier on the digestive track for a few days. I hope someone more knowledgeable comes along to answer ur question.


----------



## Chip18

Glad to hear he is doing better!


----------



## maxdog630

So happy to hear this  Maybe boiled chicken with rice?? Can you ask the vet if they suggest a probiotic with his food? Don't go by my suggestion, please ask a professional first - I just know that was suggested to me when my dog had GI issues and had been on antibiotics...


----------



## robeangyalchen

Msmaria said:


> That's good news. Have u asked the vet why his poop is blue?


Yes, i called him twice about it, we have an appointment for wednesday. He says it might be nothing, he thinks it might get better as soon as he starts eating his full amount.
We will also check his poop that day, but the vet says it's not important right now, anyway he has asked me to bring some sample that day so he can look an possibly examine if he think it needs to be done.



trcy said:


> I'm so happy to hear he is doing better!


Thank you.



mcdanfam said:


> Yay! Prayers he makes a full recovery!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you !



Apoolutz said:


> Yay!!!!! So happy for you both


Thank you!



Shade said:


> I'm glad he's feeling better


Thank you.



Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> So glad to hear Tyson is feeling better and rcovering.


Thank you!



Msmaria said:


> I cant find anything much on blue or green poop. But it looks like since the distemper can cause gi issues it might be from that. Maybe feed fresh boiled chicken no bones with overly cooked white rice because that may be easier on the digestive track for a few days. I hope someone more knowledgeable comes along to answer ur question.


Yes, i also searched but couldn't find anything. May be he has something else, Poor Tyson he couldn't get a break.



Chip18 said:


> Glad to hear he is doing better!


Thank you!


maxdog630 said:


> So happy to hear this  Maybe boiled chicken with rice?? Can you ask the vet if they suggest a probiotic with his food? Don't go by my suggestion, please ask a professional first - I just know that was suggested to me when my dog had GI issues and had been on antibiotics...


Yes, he is on boiled chicken with a little gravy and rice.


----------



## robeangyalchen

*Update:*

*Friday:*
HE seemed to be getting better, he ate all we gave. Had a lot of energy, walked around house unless told not to. Slept a little compared to pervious days. Nose discharge was very minimum.ate a little rice.

*Saturday*
His nose discharge is little more than Friday, other than that he is the same.
His appetite has increased, he ate some rice. Till today he was on boiled egg, boiled meat and cooked chicken liver. He would not eat rice. His smell was coming back, no idea what the smell is.

*Sunday/Today*

He ate 2 boiled egg but little hesitated on the last one. Drank the milk as usual. I offered him some chicken Liver, he did not eat it, offered some chicken Breast, he refused to eat.
May be he is full, he ate little more yesterday night than previous days, will know this afternoon.


NOTE: His poop is sticky and it got stuck many time around his rectum, we cleaned his fur around those area probably like 5 times. So i trimmed little hair around those area.


----------



## llombardo

Have you tried giving him pumpkin? It has to be pure pumpkin not pumpkin pie mix.


----------



## robeangyalchen

llombardo said:


> Have you tried giving him pumpkin? It has to be pure pumpkin not pumpkin pie mix.


Yes, i bought some for him but he wouldn't eat it. Right now he only eats meat and a little rice and milk.

ETA: I tried boiling it with chicken Liver and chicken bones (bones not to feed but for taste of chicken meat ) so it will get absorbed in pumpkin, but he ate all the chicken liver but left pumpkin.


----------



## llombardo

Known causes of green feces in dogs are intestinal disorders and parasite infections. The stool appears slimy and green in color. Watch for symptoms of constipation, straining to defecate or diarrhea, as it helps the vet establish a correct diagnosis. In certain cases, parasites go undetected in the first fecal exam, and the vet may recommend a second stool examination. Green feces in dogs could also be attributed to ingestion of grass or allergies caused by certain ingredients in food.


Other cause can be medication. This is all I could find.


----------



## sparra

Is the milk just regular cows milk? If it is that could give him green poop.


----------



## robeangyalchen

llombardo said:


> Known causes of green feces in dogs are intestinal disorders and parasite infections. The stool appears slimy and green in color. Watch for symptoms of constipation, straining to defecate or diarrhea, as it helps the vet establish a correct diagnosis. In certain cases, parasites go undetected in the first fecal exam, and the vet may recommend a second stool examination. Green feces in dogs could also be attributed to ingestion of grass or allergies caused by certain ingredients in food.
> 
> 
> Other cause can be medication. This is all I could find.


Yes, that is what i feared, so i have insisted to do a fecal exam, I've been monitoring his stool for a while and it seems to be getting better.
Few days ago it was s slimy, gelly type greenish or somewhere blueish type, this morning it was mild green, with some pink spots on it.

I will keep an eye on it, right now he poops in a corner of my yard where there is no grass and have soil in it, os it is easy to administer. 
Too many stray and wandering dogs in neighborhood and i do not want the to catch the CDV.
I bury it with soil after he pees or poops.


----------



## robeangyalchen

sparra said:


> Is the milk just regular cows milk? If it is that could give him green poop.


YEs it is cow milk, pure cow milk from the morning.


----------



## sparra

He might not be handling the lactose in the milk. Some dogs cannot digest it.....they don't have the enzyme required (lactase) It is very common for dogs to be lactose intolerant and one of the symptoms is diarrhea which can be green in colour......just a thought if he is consuming a decent amount of milk.


----------



## robeangyalchen

sparra said:


> He might not be handling the lactose in the milk. Some dogs cannot digest it.....they don't have the enzyme required (lactase) It is very common for dogs to be lactose intolerant and one of the symptoms is diarrhea which can be green in colour......just a thought if he is consuming a decent amount of milk.


Yes, that was the exact case when he was a puppy, eventually he started to do fine with the cow milk. We had to switch to ordinary milk for a while and started mixing cow milk in a small amount until he digested it properly.

But the diarrhea he had with cow milk is very different than his poop right now. This is very different.


----------



## wolfstraum

I would cut out any milk from cows....maybe goats milk if you think it is helping him eat - but not cows milk. Goat milk is very close to dog's milk, cows milk will often cause intestinal problems.

Boiled chicken and rice best bet to calm his gut down.

Glad you are seeing improvement.

Lee


----------



## robeangyalchen

wolfstraum said:


> I would cut out any milk from cows....maybe goats milk if you think it is helping him eat - but not cows milk. Goat milk is very close to dog's milk, cows milk will often cause intestinal problems.
> 
> Boiled chicken and rice best bet to calm his gut down.
> 
> Glad you are seeing improvement.
> 
> Lee


Thank you! I will definitely cut down cow milk from today. And goat milk is very hard to find here, unless i buy one. 

Yes, he is on Boiled chicken and rice, but he is not eating rice these days, he is picking up slowly. Let's say he is on boiled egg and boiled chicken for now.


----------



## wolfstraum

well - goats milk also needs to be heated before consumption or it can carry brucellosis
- so buying it already packaged is probably safer....

Lee


----------



## robeangyalchen

wolfstraum said:


> well - goats milk also needs to be heated before consumption or it can carry brucellosis
> - so buying it already packaged is probably safer....
> 
> Lee


Thank you, i will remember it to boil before feeding in case i find one, i will also search for stores if they are selling goat milk. AFAK there are no stores selling it.


----------



## RebelGSD

You don't really have to feed milk. He can get all the nutrients through other foods.


----------



## Msmaria

Hows the little guy doing today?


----------



## Chip18

Msmaria said:


> Hows the little guy doing today?


This.


----------



## robeangyalchen

RebelGSD said:


> You don't really have to feed milk. He can get all the nutrients through other foods.


Yes, i guess he can


----------



## robeangyalchen

Msmaria said:


> Hows the little guy doing today?


He is doing really good  we have a lot of hope for him.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Chip18 said:


> This.


He is doing good !!


----------



## robeangyalchen

*Update*

*Sunday:*
He was doing a better than a day before, but the nose discharge was increased from right nose and right eye  We cleaned him about 10 times that day. He ate a decent amount of food but not total of his diet.
He seems to have a fever back???


*Monday:*
Well, his appetite has come back,he is eating a lot more than previous days, he even follows his mom ( My wife) to the kitchen and follows her every hand movement.
He has started eating rice  good sign, rice was his last choice in food.
*ETA: his nose discharge and eye discharge is at very minimum  *
He seems to be weak though!!!


*Tuesday/Today:*
He ate same/ all breakfast he used to eat when he was not sick.  Good thing to start a morning. He seems to be active, eating, poop seems to be normalizing. He has started scratching and licking like usual. Not scratching too much, but he had stopped scratching when he was sick now he is starting to do his daily routine things. HIs nose and eye discharge is almost-almost over- yay.

Well, we have almost dropped the fear of the second stage  but there is still some doubt though. *He seems to be having hard time staying still, by still i mean he seems to be kinda dizzy or losing balance???? While trying to poop he seems to be losing balance and sometimes almost falls sideways. His back part seems to be swerving right and left while walking.*

He has been on antibiotic for 11 days now, its Clavam 625 , 625mg, so i guess, i HOPE it is just he being weak. He has just started to eat right, so if it is just weakness then we are out of the woods for sure.

We do have a scheduled vet visit tomorrow evening, let's see what the vet has to say. But i do not think he will also have some definite answer for it. ( He suggested me to put down Tyson at the first visit when he was positive for distemper  )


----------



## my boy diesel

i would be quite concerned about the neurologic portion of the disease at this point

vet probably suggested euthanasia due to the fact distemper is often fatal


----------



## robeangyalchen

my boy diesel said:


> i would be quite concerned about the neurologic portion of the disease at this point
> 
> vet probably suggested euthanasia due to the fact distemper is often fatal


Yes, i understand that, i did do a lot of research about a dog having Tysons symptom and thought it was distemper. Amd searched for a good place with facility of major test and narrowed down to that hospital, and i do not have a doubt that they are less qualified but i also believe they are not the best but still they are what i got.

I would expect, anybody would expect some days of antibiotic, some treatment and see for couple of days if he can pull through...not all the dogs dies. 

Yes, the second stage is what i do not want Tyson to suffer, if he was into that then i would make the decision myself....but on first check up...that was not what i expected..JMHO.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Still praying for Tyson!


----------



## Chip18

robeangyalchen said:


> *Sunday:*
> 
> Well, we have almost dropped the fear of the second stage  but there is still some doubt though. *He seems to be having hard time staying still, by still i mean he seems to be kinda dizzy or losing balance???? While trying to poop he seems to be losing balance and sometimes almost falls sideways. His back part seems to be swerving right and left while walking.*


Well maybe it's an ear inner infection? But it sounds exactly how my Rocky walks.

Wobblers/Ataxia. He had it when I got him at 7 months he's 7 years old today. Hopefully it's temporary.

If not.. me and Rocky have your back! 

PS if you have a choice I'd dump that vet, that said put him down! Screw him!


----------



## robeangyalchen

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Still praying for Tyson!


Thank you !


----------



## robeangyalchen

Chip18 said:


> Well maybe it's an ear inner infection? But it sounds exactly how my Rocky walks.
> 
> Wobblers/Ataxia. He had it when I got him at 7 months he's 7 years old today. Hopefully it's temporary.
> 
> If not.. me and Rocky have your back!
> 
> PS if you have a choice I'd dump that vet, that said put him down! Screw him!


hmmmm...... ear infection??? A day before he had a worse runny nose he kept shaking his ears and scratching it...we cleaned his ear with earbuds and wipes with warm water at 3 am in the morning. 3 am here is like ..... like...let's say people will only get up if there's an earthquake.

Will ear infection make his back legs weak??? or make him balance less???
We were thinking of second stage.... Never in my life have i've been haunted by this word before "second stage".


----------



## robeangyalchen

The more i research, the more i read...it feels like starting of the second stage, neuron stage??? I think it starts with the spinal cord and then it gets to Brain??

Can't describe how i am feeling right now. I think i will take rest of the day off and head home to stay with my boy.


----------



## Chip18

Inner ear infection can cause balance problems but... yeah. It could effect his balance but the swaying and weakness not likely.

I was told with Rocky it was a birth defect? For all I know it could have been the exact same thing you have?? 

But don't panic if he has "wobblers" it's not the end! He won't be an IPO dog but he can still be a very good dog!

Stay on the ABX to fight the secondary infection! I think 'maybe"it could go to the brain it doesn't have to, maybe the damage is already done? Just keep doing what your doing and watch him. If it is "wobblers" he'll make adjustments in how he moves.

Long as he is not in pain and if I'm right he won't be. He will still be the happy dog you knew before! And I'd take a 'Wobbly dog I love vs a gone dog I love any day of the week!

If he is going in to the vet, see what they have to say. But don't let them tell you "see we told you to put him to sleep!"

I'm sure Rocky's original owners had that discussion in 2007! I'm glad they said no!


----------



## robeangyalchen

Chip18 said:


> Inner ear infection can cause balance problems but... yeah. It could effect his balance but the swaying and weakness not likely.
> 
> I was told with Rocky it was a birth defect? For all I know it could have been the exact same thing you have??
> 
> But don't panic if he has "wobblers" it's not the end! He won't be an IPO dog but he can still be a very good dog!
> 
> Stay on the ABX to fight the secondary infection! I think 'maybe"it could go to the brain it doesn't have to, maybe the damage is already done? Just keep doing what your doing and watch him. If it is "wobblers" he'll make adjustments in how he moves.
> 
> Long as he is not in pain and if I'm right he won't be. He will still be the happy dog you knew before! And I'd take a 'Wobbly dog I love vs a gone dog I love any day of the week!
> 
> If he is going in to the vet, see what they have to say. But don't let them tell you "see we told you to put him to sleep!"
> 
> I'm sure Rocky's original owners had that discussion in 2007! I'm glad they said no!


Yes, exactly! He is already starting to be happy and make us all happy. He started barking, playing, following wifey around the kitchen...couple of past days has made us forgot the whole nightmare Tyson and we had, frequent cleaning, odour, poop stuck on fur and carpets...we even had to wash the whole carpet of the floor..3 times. 

We are praying that it is anything else rather than the second stage... i was happy and still happy to care him for rest of his life, cleaning nose, wiping ass...a wobble will not make me change my mind, just praying that it is not the second stage. 

I was in shock when he referred to put him down, could't bear the news..wife was crying, sis was crying, Tyson layin on the table with red eyes.. If they tells me "see we told you to put him to sleep!" tomorrowo, well, let's say its been almost a month since i went to my Zym and punched heavy bag, i'll make him into one, right there. and let Tyson prance around him, may be wobble around him, but he is coming back home with me.

We have done a lot, my family have done a lot, Tyson had come a long way to give up now. he is not in pain, he is not suffering, we are swinging until the end.

I just wanted to hear that it can be xxx, or it can be yyy...we just do not want it to be Distemper- second stage. 

Rocky and Molly are very fortunate to have you.
Does he still wobble? Right now, it is manageable, he runs, walks, does everything as normal, he misses going outside our gate but it wouldn't kill him.


----------



## robeangyalchen

*A question:*

If i were to visit a friend with a with a dog will he get distemper from Tyson?
Like, virus gets transfered to me, i go to the house, dog comes to me, inhales or gets infected???

It's been bugging me for a while. If i see a dog, i change the side of the road, i have avoided dogs in my neighbor who get's couple of biscuits each everyday from me. None of my friends ( all of them a dog owner) are allowed to visit Tyson. Tyson has been inside or compund ( fairly large) for a month.

Yesterday i was on a meat shop, buying meat like everyday and a couple was carrying a puppy, maybe 2-3 months old Japanese Spitz and came behind me, i freaked out and almost shouted at them, they looked shocked when i told them to get their dog to hospital for vaccination and never take your dog outside until the dose is complete.

The whole distemper thingy is getting into my head.

Lots of people out there, trying to make buck out of vaccination, poor people they think they are safe once vaccinated. Korean vaccine, expired vaccine, badly stored vacciine....you dodge one you will get hit my another..for sure.


----------



## GatorBytes

Have you taken him off additional electrolytes?

If he is drinking and eating normally then remove electrolytes...could be too much sodium.

If drinking too much this could dilute, so not enough.

You need to do a urinalysis, not sure which one, but you want the noted mentioned.

Could be imbalance in diet if not getting calcium along with phosphorus (meat only diet)

Could be ear infection too....could be all of the above.

Blood test - CBC and chem screen (you want a comprehensive screen, not just a basic wellness test)
Urine test


----------



## maxdog630

still thinking and praying for you..


----------



## Chip18

robeangyalchen said:


> Yes, exactly! He is already starting to be happy and make us all happy. He started barking, playing, following wifey around the kitchen...couple of past days has made us forgot the whole nightmare Tyson and we had, frequent cleaning, odour, poop stuck on fur and carpets...we even had to wash the whole carpet of the floor..3 times.
> 
> We are praying that it is anything else rather than the second stage... i was happy and still happy to care him for rest of his life, cleaning nose, wiping ass...a wobble will not make me change my mind, just praying that it is not the second stage.
> 
> I was in shock when he referred to put him down, could't bear the news..wife was crying, sis was crying, Tyson layin on the table with red eyes.. If they tells me "see we told you to put him to sleep!" tomorrowo, well, let's say its been almost a month since i went to my Zym and punched heavy bag, i'll make him into one, right there. and let Tyson prance around him, may be wobble around him, but he is coming back home with me.
> 
> We have done a lot, my family have done a lot, Tyson had come a long way to give up now. he is not in pain, he is not suffering, we are swinging until the end.
> 
> I just wanted to hear that it can be xxx, or it can be yyy...we just do not want it to be Distemper- second stage.
> 
> Rocky and Molly are very fortunate to have you.
> Does he still wobble? Right now, it is manageable, he runs, walks, does everything as normal, he misses going outside our gate but it wouldn't kill him.


I should say Rocky has "Non Specific 'Wobbler" like symptoms for the record!  Rocky can't really" run" as such more of a fast trot! 

I have to cut him a "bit" of slack with down and stay. He can't snap to attention he 
wobbles to a stay to balance and he knows down but getting up is a hassle so I accept a sit or down with a stay.

Other than that pure GSD! So you can't do the poor baby thing and cut back on training! And he can move lighting fast without problems if conditions meriti it! He actually caught a baby bird in a field!!! Nesting ground did not know birds were there. Three dogs and Rocky got a bird?? WTH???

I don't "know" if he can spread the virus now, I kinda don't thing so.

How is he doing today?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Continued prayers and thoughts for Tyson. I have no knowledge about dystemper so no advice butTyson sounds like a fighter and so do you.


----------



## RebelGSD

My dog has recovered fully from the neuro stage, it took a while though. It does not have to be a death sentence.

I initially though it was the usual URI and did not separate my dogs. They were vaccinated and none of them got the disease. I was told that the virus, unlike the parvo virus, dies very quickly, within minutes, outside of the host. You should certainly wash your hands before handling another dog.


----------



## selzer

Following Tyson's progress, and still hoping and praying for him.


----------



## robeangyalchen

GatorBytes said:


> Have you taken him off additional electrolytes?
> 
> If he is drinking and eating normally then remove electrolytes...could be too much sodium.
> 
> If drinking too much this could dilute, so not enough.
> 
> You need to do a urinalysis, not sure which one, but you want the noted mentioned.
> 
> Could be imbalance in diet if not getting calcium along with phosphorus (meat only diet)
> 
> Could be ear infection too....could be all of the above.
> 
> Blood test - CBC and chem screen (you want a comprehensive screen, not just a basic wellness test)
> Urine test


Yes, since he started eating food without hesitation he is off the electrolytes.
Hmmmm...calcium??? he is off the calcium pills since he had minor pano
on front leg.Soon after that the distemper followed.

Thank you, i will ask the vet about those tests, i am sure he will not recommend by himself.


----------



## robeangyalchen

maxdog630 said:


> still thinking and praying for you..


Thank you


----------



## robeangyalchen

Chip18 said:


> I should say Rocky has "Non Specific 'Wobbler" like symptoms for the record!  Rocky can't really" run" as such more of a fast trot!
> 
> I have to cut him a "bit" of slack with down and stay. He can't snap to attention he
> wobbles to a stay to balance and he knows down but getting up is a hassle so I accept a sit or down with a stay.
> 
> Other than that pure GSD! So you can't do the poor baby thing and cut back on training! And he can move lighting fast without problems if conditions meriti it! He actually caught a baby bird in a field!!! Nesting ground did not know birds were there. Three dogs and Rocky got a bird?? WTH???
> 
> I don't "know" if he can spread the virus now, I kinda don't thing so.
> 
> How is he doing today?


Way to go Rocky'

He seems to be getting better each day, i hope the legs do not get worse, if he is stable in this stage, this condition, i wouldnt mind.

He is active, eating, barking, pooping almost normal...i could't ask for more.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Continued prayers and thoughts for Tyson. I have no knowledge about dystemper so no advice butTyson sounds like a fighter and so do you.


Yes, he is a fighter  he never gave up.
Thank you!


----------



## robeangyalchen

RebelGSD said:


> My dog has recovered fully from the neuro stage, it took a while though. It does not have to be a death sentence.
> 
> I initially though it was the usual URI and did not separate my dogs. They were vaccinated and none of them got the disease. I was told that the virus, unlike the parvo virus, dies very quickly, within minutes, outside of the host. You should certainly wash your hands before handling another dog.


Yes, thank you! Unless he is in pain and is suffering, we are going to support him in every way. Right now things are looking pretty good  The legs are as usual, not progress, no worsening.

We have never washed our hands this much in our entire life  Tyson had never been this washed ever 

ETA: By washed i mean wiping with warm water


----------



## robeangyalchen

selzer said:


> Following Tyson's progress, and still hoping and praying for him.


Thank you! he is doing great, no eye and nasal discharge, eating normal, poop is also almost normal  could't be more proud of him.


----------



## llombardo

robeangyalchen said:


> Thank you! he is doing great, no eye and nasal discharge, eating normal, poop is also almost normal  could't be more proud of him.


This is such good news

And might I add...I am proud of all of you!!


----------



## Msmaria

llombardo said:


> This is such good news
> 
> And might I add...I am proud of all of you!!


I was going to say the same thing. You're proud of him we're proud of you that you stood by this dog and cared for hin. You didnt let the vet rush u into something. Most others would think he was too much work cleaning up after him. Kudos to you and your wife.


----------



## Shade

I'm so happy that he's doing well!  Great job on caring for him and I hope he rewards you with many years of warm slobbery kisses


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Glad to hear he's continuing his recovery.


----------



## GatorBytes

robeangyalchen said:


> Thank you! he is doing great, no eye and nasal discharge, eating normal, poop is also almost normal  could't be more proud of him.


 Love logging in to read great news!
I am so happy for you, and your doggie!
Hats off to you and the rest of his family for seeing this through. and for keeping us informed of his progress :hug:
He is one lucky doggie to have you!


----------



## Chip18

Glad he's doing well!:hug:


----------



## robeangyalchen

llombardo said:


> This is such good news
> 
> And might I add...I am proud of all of you!!


Thank you! all the credit goes to my wife


----------



## robeangyalchen

Msmaria said:


> I was going to say the same thing. You're proud of him we're proud of you that you stood by this dog and cared for hin. You didnt let the vet rush u into something. Most others would think he was too much work cleaning up after him. Kudos to you and your wife.


Thank you, i showed these comments to my wife, She says thank you


----------



## robeangyalchen

Shade said:


> I'm so happy that he's doing well!  Great job on caring for him and I hope he rewards you with many years of warm slobbery kisses


We hope so, right now he shows every signs that he will be by our side for many years.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Glad to hear he's continuing his recovery.


Thank you, he is recovering rapidly


----------



## robeangyalchen

GatorBytes said:


> Love logging in to read great news!
> I am so happy for you, and your doggie!
> Hats off to you and the rest of his family for seeing this through. and for keeping us informed of his progress :hug:
> He is one lucky doggie to have you!


After too many days, we feel our home is complete again. It's so quiet without a dog running around, barking, playing and leaving his toys around the house. 

 It's a wonder how much happiness a dog can give.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Chip18 said:


> Glad he's doing well!:hug:


Thank you, we could be more gladder haha


----------



## robeangyalchen

*Update:*

*Wednesday:*

He was doing preety goood  ate all the food, poop is starting to look like poop as well, couldn't pick it up yet but it is poop like.

Sister said he was active all day, played his ball and punchured it, now he carries it around in his mouth- proudly.

I was home around 5:30 pm and was getting up the stairs, Tyson was at the top of the stairs, wagging his tail, bright eyes, almost smiling waiting for me there. He had not done this for last 1 month  He recognizes the sound of my Motorcycle and come to stairs and waits for me. Another sign of him getting better 

_*Dinner time:*_
He almost - almost ate his usual (content/dose??? forgot the exact word), his appetite is fully back, he stares every movement of the spoon from plate to mouth lol. 

He still wobbles, he has hard time squatting to poop or pee, i have resumed his calcium intake, let's see what happens.


*Thursday/Today:*

He followed me to bathroom everytime i got up at night, the wobble is there but i think-i think it is getting less???

I thought so, until i took him to potty this morning, poor Tyson almost sat while squatting to pee.  but i still think he moves better?? So i have instructed my family member to remember to feed his calcium dose.

He wanted to eat boiled potato and chicken breast while i was eating it before zym, he ate quarter of my diet  As breakfast he ate 2 boiled egg, 150 grams of boiled chicken breast.

So, his appetite is 100% back.

We are almost certain that he is okay now, we hope the wobble goes away once his strength is back


----------



## Chip18

Here is some more info: the Brown Pitbull link is how Rocky moves. Kinda shows what it looks like. Wobblers/Ataxia. Not the same but similar...uncoordinated movements. I use "Wobblers" cause that's what a Vet Tech termed it. Lot simpler than saying "undiagnosed neurological condition causing an uncoordinated motion in the limbs! 

You can look for info under either term if needed. 



Examples of ataxia


----------



## robeangyalchen

Chip18 said:


> Here is some more info: the Brown Pitbull link is how Rocky moves. Kinda shows what it looks like. Wobblers/Ataxia. Not the same but similar...uncoordinated movements. I use "Wobblers" cause that's what a Vet Tech termed it. Lot simpler than saying "undiagnosed neurological condition causing an uncoordinated motion in the limbs!
> 
> You can look for info under either term if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Examples of ataxia


Thanks for the link. Any of those videos do not match the wobble Tyson has, can't figure out if to be sad or happy.

I will try and make a video tonight and upload it here, so everyone will have a better idea.


----------



## blueangele

You mentioned a couple of days ago that you were going back to the vet? What did they say? I am so glad for you that Tyson is recovering and getting back to normal.


----------



## Chip18

robeangyalchen said:


> Thanks for the link. Any of those videos do not match the wobble Tyson has, can't figure out if to be sad or happy.
> 
> I will try and make a video tonight and upload it here, so everyone will have a better idea.


I can help with that! You still have him and he is doing better!:hug:


----------



## LisaT

I don't know if this was posted earlier, but some vitamin C and the herb scullcap might help aid the rest of the recovery. So glad to hear how far your boy has come:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/107749-cure-distemper.html


----------



## Msmaria

im so glad he is doing better. I hope he is on the mend now  and making a full recovery.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Been following your story, sososososososo glad he is improving!!


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

Just read your story. Best of luck to your Tyson. I will be sending healing thoughts all the way to Nepal!


----------



## JaimeZX

No update?


----------



## robeangyalchen

blueangele said:


> You mentioned a couple of days ago that you were going back to the vet? What did they say? I am so glad for you that Tyson is recovering and getting back to normal.


Yes, we went in for a scheduled regular check up, the vet confirmed the URI signs were gone. and gave his personal mobile to call if needed and provided us a tech fr a home call.


----------



## robeangyalchen

blueangele said:


> You mentioned a couple of days ago that you were going back to the vet? What did they say? I am so glad for you that Tyson is recovering and getting back to normal.





Chip18 said:


> I can help with that! You still have him and he is doing better!:hug:


True !!


----------



## robeangyalchen

LisaT said:


> I don't know if this was posted earlier, but some vitamin C and the herb scullcap might help aid the rest of the recovery. So glad to hear how far your boy has come:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/107749-cure-distemper.html


YEs, i read that too, but i also read somwhere that vitamin B are not good for Dog having Distemper...as i couldn't find vitamin Syrup without any vitamin B, he is off the vitamins for now.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Msmaria said:


> im so glad he is doing better. I hope he is on the mend now  and making a full recovery.


Yes, he did make a good recovery....other details coming soon after replying all questions.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Wild Wolf said:


> Been following your story, sososososososo glad he is improving!!


Thank you 



TAR HEEL MOM said:


> Just read your story. Best of luck to your Tyson. I will be sending healing thoughts all the way to Nepal!


Thank you, yes send them... Tyson needs it.


----------



## robeangyalchen

JaimeZX said:


> No update?


Sorry about it, i can't believe i was away for 10 days....


----------



## robeangyalchen

*UPDATE: The bad and the worse *

This is gonna be long....please keep patience...i am typing it.


----------



## robeangyalchen

*The Bad and the Worse - Tyson*

*March 12th:*

We had a schedule follow up and check up that day, we went and did a check up. Although we did not do any tests other than his fecal test. The vet was surprised how fast Tyson recovered. HE provided me with his Cell phone number, he also provided us a vet tech if we needed a home service.
*
March 13th:*

Tyson's wobble was noticable, he wobbled while walking and he sometime would fall down while walking. I did all the research i can in Wobblers/Ataxia. Chip18 also provided me with some helpful links, comparing Tyson's wobble to that link i was sure it was not Wobblers/Ataxia.

*March 14th:*

This morning Tyson was unable to get up, his hind legs were not moving. I helped hin get up but his hind legs was not able to take his weight, they seems to be out of his control.

I called the vet and the tech arrived in out house at 9 am in the morning, he examined him, his hips and his legs and he said it could be the second stage of Distemper but to be sure he has to get Tyson to the hospital.
We took him to the hsopital and the vet examined him, and he said it can be the second stage, or Ataxia or HD. He said to bring Tyson tomorrow again for Xray and other things. And we headed home.

*March 15th:*

At this point Tyson could not even stand Straight with my help, i had to pick him up and carry down the stairs to pee. He couldn't sqat to pee so i had to support the back so he wouldnt fall. He wouldn't pee properly cause i was touching him, he would pee a little and keep staring at me.

He is eating well, everything is normal except for the legs.
We went to the Hospital around 10am, we did a Xray, some kind of test, urine test.

We were to come tomorrow for all the report, without Tyson.
We were advised to feed him less than usual and keep him hydrated.

*March 16th:*

He seems depressed, there are no sign of any twitching or chewing gum type of movement. He is eating good though, no fuss on that.

His legs are giving up, he cannot stand, i still carry him to pee or poop.

The report was back, we, my wife and I went to the hospital.
The vet says the Hips are okay, the urine test are also okay, the saliva no CDV.

He says that Tyson might bounce back in a month at most or earlier, these symptom are of neuron stage. He told us to keep an eye for twitching, fuzzy mouth, circling etc.

He said " Since Tyson has fought the first stage and the URI symptoms are completely gone, we can hope that the neuron stage will also pass by and not affect much. His hind legs can come back at 30-40 percent or it will never work again."

*March 17th:*

Tyson's hind legs are at it's worse, he pees a little everytime we try to pick him up, like he is afraid or something. He is such a big boy that no one in home except me can pick him up and take him down stairs to pee. So i decided to let him pee in the bathroom, he was not trained to pee in the bathroom and he was so good house broken that he will never pee inside.

I kept taking him to bathroom and asking him to pee. He pees on command, i take him downstairs and before goin to walk i say "su su" that means pee peee in Nepali and he used to pee depending on how much he needs to pee and only,only then we would go for a walk.

Bathroom peeing was not working as i expected, he could not stand, the tiles were making his front legs slippery.

He did not pee that morning.

He has no pain issues, his appetite is increasing, he stares at ball and whines until we give him. He keeps chewing on it. Everything-everythin is back to normal except his legs.

before bed i took him to bathroom and asked to pee, and he did, a little orangey pee, like dehydrated but he peed a decent amount. Praised him a lot and took him downstairs to see if he want to poop. we stayed there for 10 minutes and we came back upstairs.

*March 18th:*

His Hips or back or somthing is hurts....he whines if picked up, he is scared when some one says "let's go Tyson".

We called the Tech home, he examined him and said his hips might be paining.. DUH really??? No ****?

Getting him to bathroom has been hard now, i helped him up but he couldn't walk, his hind legs are completely out of his control now. I picked him up slowly and took him to bathroom, he peed on me, he peed a little on bathroom. I could tell by his face, he was very unhappy and depressed.

I was laying beside him and his head was on my calves. I felt like he was twitching, i got up and watched him....... no, he was not twitching, he was running in his dream...he would move his front legs and back legs like he was running and he would bark a little, like whisper bark. I sat there, silently, tears ran through my cheek, i did not wanted him to wake up, i wanted him to run around at least on his dream.
*
March 19th:*

It's been almost 3 days since he pooped so this morning while i took him to bathroom his poop came out a little on my arm while picking him up, he did poop inside the bathroom and the poop was normal. 

I was happy that he pooped and peed inside the bathroom but i was sad that it was not by his will, just because he could not walk and he was forced to.

It is hard to potty a dog who cannot stand, it's just messy.

No any unsual today, cleaning him, combing him, cuddling usual stuff.

Another thing i noticed was when i scratch him in his chest between his front legs his hind legs would start scratching, like his legs was normal.
I guess his legs are fine??? His hips are the problem?


*March 20th:*

Same usual, hind legs are at it's worse...eating and drinking as usual.
Cleaning him was at the top of the list, accidental pee and poop, my room is filled with foul smell.
Cleaning him 5 times a day starting today.

*
March 21st:*

Same Usual.
Gave him a bath below his chest with warm water for the smell, dry cleaned all the carpets and rugs.
Buyed two 6X6 rug for Tyson to lay down and sleep.

Tyson seems to be very playful after bath.

*March 22nd:*

The legs are same, carrying him to bathroom, cleaning him with warm water and dettol. His coat is starting to shine, like he was never sick. His face is 100% back to normal.

His pain while carrying is gone i think, he does not yelp or whine while carrying. 

*
March 23rd, Today:*

Took him to bathroom to pee but he did not peed. By my surprise, he stood a little better today, he stood almost my his own.

Took him inside, and he sat near my door. I went inside, changed his rug and called him ": Tyson boy, come here my boy" and i can hear him trying to get up so i went outside and he was almost near my door, walking like a drunk.

I helped him, i balanced him and he walked may be 10 feets. He ate his breakfast and was sleeping in his rug. I told him to stay and came office.

Today after more than a week, he walked with my help.

We are hoping he will recover, or at least will be able to walk around by himself.
There are no actual sigh of Neron or second stage, not head bobbing, chewing gum, or twitching.

Will keep updated.

ETA: Photos will be added today.


----------



## llombardo

All I can say is May God Bless all of you. You are one heck of a person and your dog is such a fighter. Sending lots of hugs and prayers. In my heart I feel that Tyson will recover fully and give back to you everything you have given him tenfold.


----------



## robeangyalchen

llombardo said:


> All I can say is May God Bless all of you. You are one heck of a person and your dog is such a fighter. Sending lots of hugs and prayers. In my heart I feel that Tyson will recover fully and give back to you everything you have given him tenfold.


Thank you, and yes he is a fighter, he never gave up. 
We have a lots and lots of hope for him, he is fighting, we are going to help him anyway to any extend for him.

He is our boy, our superstar


----------



## Chip18

So I take it he is doing well then.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Chip18 said:


> So I take it he is doing well then.


mmmm... can't really tell. He is doing great but his hind legs are failing him, until yesterday we had no hope for his legs. And this morning i woke up to a miracle. I just hope he gets to walk around and play all by himself.


----------



## llombardo

robeangyalchen said:


> mmmm... can't really tell. He is doing great but his hind legs are failing him, until yesterday we had no hope for his legs. And this morning i woke up to a miracle. I just hope he gets to walk around and play all by himself.


If he is pain I wonder if a joint supplement would work? Swimming might be an option to get strength back in those legs as he gets better?


----------



## Chip18

llombardo said:


> If he is pain I wonder if a joint supplement would work? Swimming might be an option to get strength back in those legs as he gets better?


Swimming would definitely help. DM therapy but I didn't see where his guys was in any pain??


----------



## llombardo

Chip18 said:


> Swimming would definitely help. DM therapy but I didn't see where his guys was in any pain??


Dogs are great for not showing signs they are in pain and swimming wouldn't hurt either way. At the very least it can build strength.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Sad, i do not own a swimming pool so couldn't get him to swim. I live in a city so no open places like lake or something. Then again, letting him to swim might spread the virus???

Right now, i am thinking about encouraging him to stand up and walk a little bit everyday. 

Joint supplements??? Dog kind or Human kind? any suggestions on the meds? Human kind will be more easy to find for me. I wonder why the vet did not recommend anything


----------



## robeangyalchen

I like to think that people got too jealous and they cursed us. You could tell by the look on their faces when they see Tyson standing next to their dogs... He was such a handsome and well built. 

Never ever am i taking my pets babies out around the DP or around other dogs, too many diseases around here.


----------



## RebelGSD

This sounds like what my foster went through, falling down, having a hard time with balance for the potty. It took a couple of weeks, maybe a month, but she made full recovery. She ended up being as healthy and strong as any other dog, running around playing and barking. Hang in there, it sounds like he is fighting off the disease. I am so sorry that both of you have to go through this.


----------



## robeangyalchen

RebelGSD said:


> This sounds like what my foster went through, falling down, having a hard time with balance for the potty. It took a couple of weeks, maybe a month, but she made full recovery. She ended up being as healthy and strong as any other dog, running around playing and barking. Hang in there, it sounds like he is fighting off the disease. I am so sorry that both of you have to go through this.


Thank you! He is starting to show some sight that he might stand up on his own on few days. We are hopeful for him. Right now he can stand up with some help but couldn't walk much. I usually carry him to potty and back.


----------



## robeangyalchen

*Pictures*








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

I was thinking about posting them yesterday but as sooon as i got home the light went out.
Four pics are from the day before yesterday and last one is from yesterday.

He does not look sick anymore if you ask me. 

Enjoy!


----------



## trcy

Awe, he is so handsome. Good thoughts going out for a full recovery for your boy. (hugs) to you both.


----------



## llombardo

What a handsome boy


----------



## robeangyalchen

trcy said:


> Awe, he is so handsome. Good thoughts going out for a full recovery for your boy. (hugs) to you both.


 Thank you!


----------



## robeangyalchen

llombardo said:


> What a handsome boy


Right?  Thank you.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

He is beautiful. Thank you for sharing the pics.


----------



## ZoeD1217

He is a gorgeous dog! I hope he continues to get stronger every day!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RebelGSD

Gorgeous puppy!


----------



## Msmaria

He looks happy despite everything that he has been through. There is something called a sling that they use for dogs with hip dysplasia you can make one using is sheet. it helps to support the back legs. I hope he is doing much better today and makes a full recovery. He is such a handsome boy he is so lucky to have you guys


----------



## blackshep

He's handsome, and he looks like he's in good spirits. 

what a lucky pup to have such a great owner, not everyone would have made such a big effort to save him


----------



## blueangele

How is he doing today? I hope his legs are feeling even stronger. When I die, I want to come back as one of your dogs!


----------



## Chip18

Wow he is a great looking dog hoping he keeps getting better. Helping him up and letting him stand or a walk as often as you can would be helpful.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Stevenzachsmom said:


> He is beautiful. Thank you for sharing the pics.


Thank you, yes he is.


----------



## robeangyalchen

ZoeD1217 said:


> He is a gorgeous dog! I hope he continues to get stronger every day!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you and yes he is getting stronger each day. Today ge got up on his own and climbed on to the couch  he loves to sleep on the couch


----------



## robeangyalchen

RebelGSD said:


> Gorgeous puppy!


Thank you  for everything.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Msmaria said:


> He looks happy despite everything that he has been through. There is something called a sling that they use for dogs with hip dysplasia you can make one using is sheet. it helps to support the back legs. I hope he is doing much better today and makes a full recovery. He is such a handsome boy he is so lucky to have you guys


Yes he is a fighter, he never gave up and that was the motivation for us. There were some time when we were devastated but seeing him trying to get up, wanting to cuddle with us...that really helped us get through. 

The sling idea is very helpful, i did that when he having hard time balancing his body. THe only problem i had was while he was squatting to pee, the sheet covering his thing.

I used a small towel and made something like this


----------



## robeangyalchen

blackshep said:


> He's handsome, and he looks like he's in good spirits.
> 
> what a lucky pup to have such a great owner, not everyone would have made such a big effort to save him


Thank you, yes he is just too special to us


----------



## robeangyalchen

blueangele said:


> How is he doing today? I hope his legs are feeling even stronger. When I die, I want to come back as one of your dogs!


He is doing better today, wayy better than a day before yesterday.
He can get up on his own, walks like a drunk guy but it's a lot of development.  Thank you for the compliment, i will definitely show this to my wife, all credit goes to her, without her it would have been impossible.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Chip18 said:


> Wow he is a great looking dog hoping he keeps getting better. Helping him up and letting him stand or a walk as often as you can would be helpful.


Yes, we are helping him to walk and encouraging him to walk on his own. He has shown a lot of improvements. 
We are still doing all we can and praying for him.


----------



## Chip18

Thanks for the update, you know we are all pulling for him...still.


----------



## robeangyalchen

*Update: Prayers answered??*

*March 24th:*

I got home from office, Tyson was laying on the floor, he saw me and tried to get up but couldn't.
I helped him to get up and tried to walk him, he tried to walk but he needed a lot of help so i carried him to potty in the bathroom. Recently i bought a mat type of thingy so Tyson's paw will not slip on the bathroom tiles. He stood up with minimum help and peed.

He was showing great deal of will to stand and walk but since i had to help him a lot ( he was not able to hold his weight) so i carried him inside.

His appetite is 100% back, but we are limiting his food intake hoping he does not gain weight.

He played ball with me for a while and slept on my lap while i watched TV.

Before going to bed after dinner i took him to potty downstairs, i carried him downstairs and set him on ground. He stood with very minimum support and peed a lot. I guess he does not like peeing in bathroom.

He walked around for few minutes with my help and i carried him upstairs, man he was so happy prancing around  it made my night.

*March 25th: Today*

Today morning i woke up and he wanted to cuddle, he seems to have moved himself beside my bed during the night. i helped him into our bed and he cuddled with us ( wife and me) for a while. I carried him to potty downstairs, he seems to like to pee outside. He peed a lot compared to bathroom, then eh wanted to walk around, he kept sniffing each and every blade of grass. He kept staring at a squirrel on a tree, it has been so long since he came outside and he was loving it.

After 5-10 minutes i carried him upstairs again, put him on the floor by his feet at the top of the stairs and he walked slowly inside with my help.

He went inside and sat in his rug we bought for him.

*THis is a lot of improvement. His URI symptoms are gone, he has a little nose boogers which we clean twice a day, it looks exactly like human boogers so it is not Distemper booger. He will eat a whole buffalo if fed, he drinks good amount of water, not twitching or any other neuron signs.


If he gets through this "not able to walk" stage, he is 100% back to normal.*


----------



## robeangyalchen

Chip18 said:


> Thanks for the update, you know we are all pulling for him...still.


Yes, and i was still typing the main update haha, that's how fast i type lol. Tyson could type faster than me


----------



## llombardo

robeangyalchen said:


> *March 24th:*
> 
> I got home from office, Tyson was laying on the floor, he saw me and tried to get up but couldn't.
> I helped him to get up and tried to walk him, he tried to walk but he needed a lot of help so i carried him to potty in the bathroom. Recently i bought a mat type of thingy so Tyson's paw will not slip on the bathroom tiles. He stood up with minimum help and peed.
> 
> He was showing great deal of will to stand and walk but since i had to help him a lot ( he was not able to hold his weight) so i carried him inside.
> 
> His appetite is 100% back, but we are limiting his food intake hoping he does not gain weight.
> 
> He played ball with me for a while and slept on my lap while i watched TV.
> 
> Before going to bed after dinner i took him to potty downstairs, i carried him downstairs and set him on ground. He stood with very minimum support and peed a lot. I guess he does not like peeing in bathroom.
> 
> He walked around for few minutes with my help and i carried him upstairs, man he was so happy prancing around  it made my night.
> 
> *March 25th: Today*
> 
> Today morning i woke up and he wanted to cuddle, he seems to have moved himself beside my bed during the night. i helped him into our bed and he cuddled with us ( wife and me) for a while. I carried him to potty downstairs, he seems to like to pee outside. He peed a lot compared to bathroom, then eh wanted to walk around, he kept sniffing each and every blade of grass. He kept staring at a squirrel on a tree, it has been so long since he came outside and he was loving it.
> 
> After 5-10 minutes i carried him upstairs again, put him on the floor by his feet at the top of the stairs and he walked slowly inside with my help.
> 
> He went inside and sat in his rug we bought for him.
> 
> *THis is a lot of improvement. His URI symptoms are gone, he has a little nose boogers which we clean twice a day, it looks exactly like human boogers so it is not Distemper booger. He will eat a whole buffalo if fed, he drinks good amount of water, not twitching or any other neuron signs.
> 
> 
> If he gets through this "not able to walk" stage, he is 100% back to normal.*


It's not a matter of *if* but when


----------



## robeangyalchen

llombardo said:


> It's not a matter of *if* but when


Yes, My mistake


----------



## Oisin's Aoire

Just wanted to commend you again , you and your wife , for being model dog parents. God bless you and your pup , he will be back to normal soon I am sure !


----------



## selzer

I am so glad that you are seeing improvement like this. Awesome. I haven't dealt with distemper, but what a nightmare. After this, dog ownership should be a piece of cake.


----------



## blueangele

This is one thread (of many) that makes me so glad that I chose to get on this board. Before this post, I would probably have put my dog down at the vet's suggestion. I don't know that I could have fought the fight you have. You, your wife, and your family are an inspiration!


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad

Glad to hear Tyson is doing better. He sounds like he has a great spirit and this will help him get better. Keep us posted. Way to go Tyson..


----------



## robeangyalchen

Oisin's Aoire said:


> Just wanted to commend you again , you and your wife , for being model dog parents. God bless you and your pup , he will be back to normal soon I am sure !


Thank you, we are doing everything we can at this moment. His recoveries are promising.


----------



## robeangyalchen

selzer said:


> I am so glad that you are seeing improvement like this. Awesome. I haven't dealt with distemper, but what a nightmare. After this, dog ownership should be a piece of cake.


Yes, the training was a breeze with him compared to our home traditional TM. He was our first German Shepherd and our first pet when me and wife got married, so yes we hare a real attachment with him and Distemper was a REAL nightmare for us and or family.

Can't wait till he is up and running, at his point i won't even be mad if he got hyper and tore all the sofas


----------



## robeangyalchen

blueangele said:


> This is one thread (of many) that makes me so glad that I chose to get on this board. Before this post, I would probably have put my dog down at the vet's suggestion. I don't know that I could have fought the fight you have. You, your wife, and your family are an inspiration!


Thank you, we did exactly what a Dog owner would do and i am sure you will also do the same for your babies if needed. 

And you are very right about his Board and forum  i learned a lot about GSD in this form and it has really really helped me through so many situations, and i have only been here for may be 8 months?? so you can see the importance.

I have to say, without this form and the knowledgeable people here i wouldn't have been able to get here, i can't imagine what would i have done when Tyson was positive for Distemper.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Brando & Julietta's Dad said:


> Glad to hear Tyson is doing better. He sounds like he has a great spirit and this will help him get better. Keep us posted. Way to go Tyson..


Thank you, yes he is doing better everyday  we will keep you all posted.


----------



## llombardo

Now I have some questions: can he get this again? Is there different strains of distemper? Is vaccinating in the future for it recommended?


----------



## robeangyalchen

llombardo said:


> Now I have some questions: can he get this again? Is there different strains of distemper? Is vaccinating in the future for it recommended?


Honestly, i do not know. I read somewhere that future vaccinations are not needed because the CDV will be in his body, it is suppressed but not gone. It will stay in foot pads or something like that. I have noticed that Tyson has Distemper nose and Distemper paw pads, Not so easily visible but it is there.

Posted below are some pictures exactly same as Tyson's, but Tyson;s are little less and less visible. IT is visible if i look with my eyes but not in camera, i will try to get a picture with DSLR this weekend to post.


















I also read that once the Nose and pad starts to be affected the virus are completely off the body and is suppressed in there, don't know how much truth is in there.

I have not yet discussed the vaccinations and etc with my vet, once he is out of the woods i will discuss it with him.


----------



## robeangyalchen

*Update:*

He is doing great!!!

He is able to walk, but like drunk man and he often loses balance and sits. We have a lot of hope that he will be able to walk in very near future.


Recently we noticed that his tail is not moving, he never wags it when i get home or when any family members come home, he poops without raising his tail.

When i get home i can see that he is happy, his face and ears give it away but his tail seems to be not moving???


Other than that, i think we are on the right track. Prayers


----------



## Chip18

robeangyalchen said:


> He is doing great!!!
> 
> He is able to walk, but like drunk man and he often loses balance and sits. We have a lot of hope that he will be able to walk in very near future.
> 
> 
> Recently we noticed that his tail is not moving, he never wags it when i get home or when any family members come home, he poops without raising his tail.
> 
> When i get home i can see that he is happy, his face and ears give it away but his tail seems to be not moving???
> 
> 
> Other than that, i think we are on the right track. Prayers


The tail thing does seem odd??


----------



## Wolfgeist

Tail thing seems odd.. I'd be concerned about potential neurological damage.

I am so, so, so glad to hear he is improving - will continue to watch for updates on him! He is SO lucky to have such determined owners!


----------



## robeangyalchen

Chip18 said:


> The tail thing does seem odd??


Yes, it is confusing but it seems to be improving like his legs.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Wild Wolf said:


> Tail thing seems odd.. I'd be concerned about potential neurological damage.
> 
> I am so, so, so glad to hear he is improving - will continue to watch for updates on him! He is SO lucky to have such determined owners!


Yes, the neurological damage was the only thing that came into mind. But he seems to be able to move them a little so i think it will be back to normal on few days.

Vets here are not as able as in the States or in other countries, if Tyson develops any neurological damages then it would be very hard on us and on him. We have done eveything we can and we will continue to do them but if it gets to neuro then from medical point of view Tyson will not get the best treatment available.

But seems like he will be fine in a month or so.


----------



## Chip18

I hope so!:hug:


----------



## robeangyalchen

*Update:*

Here's a video mu wife shot after We bathed Tyson. We gave him a full bath after a loooong time 
Keep your attention to his legs, this was from saturday, he can move his legs more right now.

2014-03-29-1822_zps80041f88.mp4 Video by robeangyalchen | Photobucket


And some pics  couldn't resist, he is too handsome 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


I can't seem to make the video visible, please click the link to view it. It is a short one.


----------



## Chip18

Ok nowhere near as unsteady as Rocky, that's good handsome guy!


----------



## Lilie

Gosh, he is gorgeous!


----------



## ApselBear




----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

God Bless you for working with him and loving him so much! Good things happen to good people


----------



## robeangyalchen

Chip18 said:


> Ok nowhere near as unsteady as Rocky, that's good handsome guy!


That is such a releif, i was inclined towards wobblers syndrome.
Right now he can walk better than the video, the video was from saturday  i am so proud of him.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Lilie said:


> Gosh, he is gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## robeangyalchen

ApselBear said:


> B E A UTIFUL


Thank you


----------



## robeangyalchen

TAR HEEL MOM said:


> God Bless you for working with him and loving him so much! Good things happen to good people


Thank you, in this rate of improvement we are only few days to Tyson being 100% normal


----------



## trcy

robeangyalchen said:


> Thank you, in this rate of improvement we are only few days to Tyson being 100% normal


Wonderful news! I'm so happy to hear this.


----------



## robeangyalchen

trcy said:


> Wonderful news! I'm so happy to hear this.


Thank you, yes he is in road to recovery right now, the recovery has been rapid. He wobbles a little while walking, i carry him down the stairs but he can climb on his own if given to. He wags his tail a little, it is improving.


----------



## blueangele

You and your family are in for some good Karma...I am so addicted to this thread that I chance getting caught at work just to check it ;-). Thank you for restoring my faith in humanity!!


----------



## RebelGSD

This is awesome progress. The thing with the tail is normal, it is a neuro symptom, the tail is further down the spine than the legs and is more affected. It is similar in degenerative myelopathy, the tail gets affected first than the damage moves further upwards to rear legs and later breathing.

What you are seeing is the neuro part, you are lucky that it was relatively mild. Some dogs develop seizures, which is very hard to deal with. He will improve gradually

What a gorgeous puppy! Big boy too!


----------



## llombardo

Any updates?


----------



## robeangyalchen

blueangele said:


> You and your family are in for some good Karma...I am so addicted to this thread that I chance getting caught at work just to check it ;-). Thank you for restoring my faith in humanity!!


Thank you,  he is getting even better now


----------



## robeangyalchen

RebelGSD said:


> This is awesome progress. The thing with the tail is normal, it is a neuro symptom, the tail is further down the spine than the legs and is more affected. It is similar in degenerative myelopathy, the tail gets affected first than the damage moves further upwards to rear legs and later breathing.
> 
> What you are seeing is the neuro part, you are lucky that it was relatively mild. Some dogs develop seizures, which is very hard to deal with. He will improve gradually
> 
> What a gorgeous puppy! Big boy too!


Thank you, yes he is a big boy  



RebelGSD said:


> The thing with the tail is normal, it is a neuro symptom, the tail is further down the spine than the legs and is more affected. It is similar in degenerative myelopathy, the tail gets affected first than the damage moves further upwards to rear legs and later breathing.


I read your post the day it was posted but was too afraid to ask  you mean the damage will move further upwards????

Right now, he is doing great....so i guess it will not spread upwards.

He can walk preety good, he can go down the stairs and come up all by himself  i will soon make an video and upload it  Thank you.


----------



## robeangyalchen

llombardo said:


> Any updates?


Did not even noticed it has already been a week after i posted an update, sorry about that.

I was hoping to make a video of him playing around once he is totally healed and in guess the time just flew by.

He is doing great, he can walk like normal dog, he do not wobble while standing, he can pee and poop normally, he falls down if he changes direction while trotting but it is improving. 

He can wag his tail, but he cannot raise his tail full. He walks down the stairs and comes up all by himself, he walks around like a normal dog.

At this point we are almost sure that he will have a normal functioning legs, we still have to wait for the tail.


----------



## Chip18

That's great and pretty amazing,happy for your family!


----------



## llombardo

robeangyalchen said:


> Did not even noticed it has already been a week after i posted an update, sorry about that.
> 
> I was hoping to make a video of him playing around once he is totally healed and in guess the time just flew by.
> 
> He is doing great, he can walk like normal dog, he do not wobble while standing, he can pee and poop normally, he falls down if he changes direction while trotting but it is improving.
> 
> He can wag his tail, but he cannot raise his tail full. He walks down the stairs and comes up all by himself, he walks around like a normal dog.
> 
> At this point we are almost sure that he will have a normal functioning legs, we still have to wait for the tail.


What wonderful news Such an amazing journey. I hope that this can help someone else in the same situation.

I think about Tyson and you guys often and I'm always wishing for the best.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Chip18 said:


> That's great and pretty amazing,happy for your family!


Thank you, you wouldn't believe the amount of happiness it has brought into our family


----------



## robeangyalchen

llombardo said:


> What wonderful news Such an amazing journey. I hope that this can help someone else in the same situation.
> 
> I think about Tyson and you guys often and I'm always wishing for the best.


Thank you, couldn't have done it without this board and with all the helps and inputs. And yes i will be glad to share my experience with any members in need.

Once he is 100% back to health i will write some of the experiences we went through, but there are still so many little things those mattered which can't be covered, but i will be happy to share what i did and what to expect etc for any members who need it. 

And again, thank you for all the wishes and thoughts, we really appreciate it and Tyson appreciates even more, he can't say it but i know it.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Thank you for the update, it totally made my night. Been rooting for you and Tyson since day 1! SO happy he is improving!!


----------



## GatorBytes

Go Tyson Go Tyson! (cheering squad)


----------



## Chip18

You should take him back to the vet who suggested you put him down!


----------



## Msmaria

this is awesome news. It's great to hear he's doing better. This really made my day


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

So happy for Tyson and you and your family Robean.


----------



## Shade

What a wonderful update! :happyboogie:


----------



## robeangyalchen

Wild Wolf said:


> Thank you for the update, it totally made my night. Been rooting for you and Tyson since day 1! SO happy he is improving!!


Thank you, the support we got made it all possible  stay tuned more good news to come


----------



## robeangyalchen

GatorBytes said:


> Go Tyson Go Tyson! (cheering squad)


 i wish Tyson could read these


----------



## robeangyalchen

Chip18 said:


> You should take him back to the vet who suggested you put him down!


 yes, i will certainly take him there, can't wait to hear what he has to say.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Msmaria said:


> this is awesome news. It's great to hear he's doing better. This really made my day


 He is almost there, make sure you watch the video i am about to share.To me he is almost there, but i am used to seeing him constantly fall, opinions are welcomed, as usual.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> So happy for Tyson and you and your family Robean.


Thank you, it feels nice to hear how much happiness Tyson has brought  we are almost in the another side of the world, this place is awesome, people here are awesome  couldn't have done it without all the help we got.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Shade said:


> What a wonderful update! :happyboogie:


 thank you, stay tuned, a video is on the way.


----------



## robeangyalchen

*Update; a video*

After a long time, we decided it was time for Tyson to get out a little and run around  and boy was he happy. We took him to a fenced ground where no dogs can get in and with no people which was right behind our house and decided to let him play there.

In our eyes he has a little improvement left, but a fresh set of eyes might find a difference, please feel free to comment about it.

http://s845.photobucket.com/user/robeangyalchen/media/2014-04-10-1929_zps21a3dcd2.mp4.html


----------



## robeangyalchen

*some problems*

I do need some advice though, we seems to have few sets of problems.

Tyson has a lot of flea, bathing seems to have no effects. No treatment done yet, neem soap is all that i did for bathing purpose.

He seem to have some kind of worm??? please see the attachment for it. The worm seems to be white in colour and half inches long.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

His fur around ears and armpits are tangled and rolled ( can't seem to find the right word for it) i have cut out some of it, it might be due to not being combed often, just wanted to know if it is something larger than it.

He is shedding heavily, i can see fur flying out of his body when he shakes his body ( like when dogs are wet and they shake) same shaking.

Any suggestion are welcomed  other that that, everything are superb and we are loving every moment.


----------



## wolfy dog

First of all, congratulations on getting him through the Distemper and on the commitment you have towards him. He looks like a very fun dog and is looking great. 
This is my take on your questions:
he seems still weak in his hind quarters. Get him thinner and on a diet as this will help him when he has to carry less weight.
Regarding the fleas: get him the drops from a vet to kill them. You may have to keep him on these as his entire living quarters can be infested now. Talk to your vet about it and study the life cycle of fleas. You will have to vacuum your house every day to at least get rid of the larvae and pupae in the carpet, furniture etc and other little hiding places for these pests.
Matted hair around the ears is caused by the lack of brushing and not health related.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

Well the worms are tapeworm segments. You need a good dewormer. Make sure it is effective against tapes. Not all are.

As far as fleas go, what kind of topicals or edible flea controls do you have at your disposal? If they are on him, then they are in your house and it's a vicious cycle. You need to treat him with some sort of Frontline or Comfortis or something. You can order them on line as long as they don't have the heartworm preventative. 

Your boy is gorgeous and it makes me so happy to see him out playing and doing so well!! Congratulations!


----------



## middleofnowhere

And the tape worms probably came from ingesting a flea.... But congrats on Tyson's progress. I am so happy he's come this far. 
If you have access to an herbalist or a homeopathic or other alternative vet, there are herbs specific to hindquarter weakness. They may help a lot.


----------



## middleofnowhere

To work the knots/matts out of the coat, I work cornstarch into the coat pretty heavily first. And I concentrate on those matted areas. Then I can carefully cut into the matt(s) and work them out. Cornstarch is my go-to on coated dogs.


----------



## blackshep

Congrats on the progress so far. You pup sure is a little fighter, he's so lucky to have such a committed family to get him through this ordeal!

Yep, sounds like you need some sort of flea treatment and a dewormer that is good for tapes. Make sure you wash all his bedding in hot water, vacuum well and treat your home as well. They can be tough to get rid of once the infestation has taken hold. But the good news is they can only live off animals, so if you can keep him flea-free, the population should die off after a while.


----------



## robeangyalchen

wolfy dog said:


> First of all, congratulations on getting him through the Distemper and on the commitment you have towards him. He looks like a very fun dog and is looking great.
> This is my take on your questions:
> he seems still weak in his hind quarters. Get him thinner and on a diet as this will help him when he has to carry less weight.
> Regarding the fleas: get him the drops from a vet to kill them. You may have to keep him on these as his entire living quarters can be infested now. Talk to your vet about it and study the life cycle of fleas. You will have to vacuum your house every day to at least get rid of the larvae and pupae in the carpet, furniture etc and other little hiding places for these pests.
> Matted hair around the ears is caused by the lack of brushing and not health related.


Thank you for the comments, he is on his 50 to 60% of his actual food so he is not heavy and is not putting on much weight.
His hind quarter is still little weak but i am sure it is improving everyday.
We are discussing to take him to vet this weekend.
Oh, and last thing, i took him to potty and i did not find anything in his poo this time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robeangyalchen

TAR HEEL MOM said:


> Well the worms are tapeworm segments. You need a good dewormer. Make sure it is effective against tapes. Not all are.
> 
> As far as fleas go, what kind of topicals or edible flea controls do you have at your disposal? If they are on him, then they are in your house and it's a vicious cycle. You need to treat him with some sort of Frontline or Comfortis or something. You can order them on line as long as they don't have the heartworm preventative.
> 
> Your boy is gorgeous and it makes me so happy to see him out playing and doing so well!! Congratulations!


thank you, we discussed and we agreed to take him to hospital tomorrow or the day after at the latest. And we have only dewormed Tyson only once in his lifetime and i can't recall what it was for.

ETA: And we have nothing against flea.


----------



## robeangyalchen

middleofnowhere said:


> And the tape worms probably came from ingesting a flea.... But congrats on Tyson's progress. I am so happy he's come this far.
> If you have access to an herbalist or a homeopathic or other alternative vet, there are herbs specific to hindquarter weakness. They may help a lot.


Thank you and Yes, we might have to search a little more harder for that. I will also ask the vet about it in his next vet visit.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

I've been following your thread and am so happy to see beautiful Tyson pulling through. He looks happy and energetic! You and your family have done a wonderful job caring for him. Nice gentle exercise you are giving will probably help. 

As to the tape worms they will not appear in each bowel movement but based on the photo you posted earlier, he's got them internally.

In the U.S. the dewormer medications used for tape worms is called "_praziquantel". _Hopefully your vet will have them in stock.

It usually is given in the form of a pill to be taken orally. Here is a picture of a box of pills to give you an idea of what it looks like.











robeangyalchen said:


> Thank you for the comments, he is on his 50 to 60% of his actual food so he is not heavy and is not putting on much weight.
> His hind quarter is still little weak but i am sure it is improving everyday.
> We are discussing to take him to vet this weekend.
> Oh, and last thing, i took him to potty and i did not find anything in his poo this time.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robeangyalchen

middleofnowhere said:


> To work the knots/matts out of the coat, I work cornstarch into the coat pretty heavily first. And I concentrate on those matted areas. Then I can carefully cut into the matt(s) and work them out. Cornstarch is my go-to on coated dogs.


Cornstarch is oil of corn??? sorry i am confuesd. We did try to make it untangle but it was hurting him so we decided to cut them off, little from behind both ears where he still had puppy fur. and some from his arm pits.
We noticed they were tangeling and the size was increasing so we had no choice but to cut em.


----------



## robeangyalchen

blackshep said:


> Congrats on the progress so far. You pup sure is a little fighter, he's so lucky to have such a committed family to get him through this ordeal!
> 
> Yep, sounds like you need some sort of flea treatment and a dewormer that is good for tapes. Make sure you wash all his bedding in hot water, vacuum well and treat your home as well. They can be tough to get rid of once the infestation has taken hold. But the good news is they can only live off animals, so if you can keep him flea-free, the population should die off after a while.


Thank you!

The dewormer and flea treatment is on top of our to do list for this weekend.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I've been following your thread and am so happy to see beautiful Tyson pulling through. He looks happy and energetic! You and your family have done a wonderful job caring for him. Nice gentle exercise you are giving will probably help.
> 
> As to the tape worms they will not appear in each bowel movement but based on the photo you posted earlier, he's got them internally.
> 
> In the U.S. the dewormer medications used for tape worms is called "_praziquantel". _Hopefully your vet will have them in stock.
> 
> It usually is given in the form of a pill to be taken orally. Here is a picture of a box of pills to give you an idea of what it looks like.


Thank you !! yes we are letting him to walk and play, we are not encouraging him to run at this point but if he does we do not stop him. He seems to be so better than before. And after what we have been through, we think we will be alright fighting flea and worms 

Ok so it definitely is tape worm then. I do not think that vet will have petmedpros here but i will ask him about it. Thank you again for the image, that really helps.


----------



## ZoeD1217

He's a beautiful boy! It's so nice to see him out and having fun. I hope you can get what you need to kill the fleas and tape worms. Good luck! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katdog5911

Have been following this story and am so very happy Tyson is recovering. He is a beautiful dog and I hope he continues on his remarkable recovery. It is a testament to the dedication and love of his owners!


----------



## GatorBytes

Re: Flea and worm issue and the advice of spot-on or oral Vet scripted flea control and deworming medication...

Please do not take this advice...unless you want a set back or WORSE. Especially considering the "neurological" issues associated with this disease.

Spot-on flea control is a pesticide and is associated with seizures, neuro disorders and death. You do not have a healthy dog - NOT worth the risk. Period.

Deworming can be done with some simple additions to the diet and address more then just tapeworms, which are assumed at this point b/c of fleas...however, in pics looked more stringy, so could be round worms...

Nonetheless, use these natural dewormers:

1) Garlic - 1 clove crushed per meal
2) RAW organic pumpkin seeds (will find amounts, cannot remember off top of my head, but start at least with 1/2 tsp per meal)...finely ground. You can roast ever so slightly if you think source is not fresh - you find them in cooler section of health food store. 

Note: Pumpkin seeds are triple duty - they kill parasites, contain zinc which is imperative to healthy immune system (to help fight off the worms and deal with any residual effects from distemper) AND contain magnesium which is an essential mineral for smooth muscle contraction, neuro function, heart health and synergy with calcium//phos. 

3) Black Walnut - 1/2 human dose...use for a week, then off for 5 days, do this for a month...continue with above, daily. Check back in.

Note: sometimes wormwood is recommended along side of black walnut, however, very specific wormwood...however, wormwood is a caution as it can have seizure and neuro effects - so I do NOT recommend....only under a holistic vet care

Continue with the neem. Is it just a pet neem based shampoo, or are You using "Neem Oil" in it's natural form?


----------



## GatorBytes

robeangyalchen said:


> i wish Tyson could read these


 BTW...he does read them, he reads through your smile, body language and pheromones from all the positive energy...That is why he's healing


----------



## Chip18

GatorBytes said:


> Re: Flea and worm issue and the advice of spot-on or oral Vet scripted flea control and deworming medication...
> 
> Please do not take this advice...unless you want a set back or WORSE. Especially considering the "neurological" issues associated with this disease.
> 
> Spot-on flea control is a pesticide and is associated with seizures, neuro disorders and death. You do not have a healthy dog - NOT worth the risk. Period.


I think Food grade DE works for most worms but I ave no idea how quickly? I completely agree with the above about the topical fleas stuff! I saw this with a Himalayan cat we had years ago. We tried using a topical on her and she almost immediately started to drool! We immediately washed her off and she was fine...never again used anything toxic on her.

I would use Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth for flea control and I "think" it works on most worms save for heart worms? On the dog and in the house, more info here as a start:


Diatomaceous Earth (Food Grade) for natural flea control | CA GSP Rescue


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Given that Robean lives in Nepal he's probably facing a more challenging environment and some of the natural or holistic choices may not be available or advisable...depending.

I've found that in warmer climes parasites, internal and external are more persistent. I've tried some of the natural alternatives and they just did not work, especially in areas or conditions of heavy infestation.

*Most* of the dewormers have been around and safely used for many years.

IMO - It would be advisable to take a stool sample to the vet and go from there and then practice holistic/natural methods to prevent re-infestation.


----------



## blueangele

Any update?


----------



## robeangyalchen

ZoeD1217 said:


> He's a beautiful boy! It's so nice to see him out and having fun. I hope you can get what you need to kill the fleas and tape worms. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, he is gorgeous  Yes, he is having such a blast, he can now get out of the house, we have not had professional opinion but we think he will not shed CDV now so he can roam around our yard, i take him to walk outside.

He is doing much better than the video nowadays.


----------



## robeangyalchen

katdog5911 said:


> Have been following this story and am so very happy Tyson is recovering. He is a beautiful dog and I hope he continues on his remarkable recovery. It is a testament to the dedication and love of his owners!


Thank you, and please do not forget all the help we got here


----------



## robeangyalchen

GatorBytes said:


> Re: Flea and worm issue and the advice of spot-on or oral Vet scripted flea control and deworming medication...
> 
> Please do not take this advice...unless you want a set back or WORSE. Especially considering the "neurological" issues associated with this disease.
> 
> Spot-on flea control is a pesticide and is associated with seizures, neuro disorders and death. You do not have a healthy dog - NOT worth the risk. Period.
> 
> Deworming can be done with some simple additions to the diet and address more then just tapeworms, which are assumed at this point b/c of fleas...however, in pics looked more stringy, so could be round worms...
> 
> Nonetheless, use these natural dewormers:
> 
> 1) Garlic - 1 clove crushed per meal
> 2) RAW organic pumpkin seeds (will find amounts, cannot remember off top of my head, but start at least with 1/2 tsp per meal)...finely ground. You can roast ever so slightly if you think source is not fresh - you find them in cooler section of health food store.
> 
> Note: Pumpkin seeds are triple duty - they kill parasites, contain zinc which is imperative to healthy immune system (to help fight off the worms and deal with any residual effects from distemper) AND contain magnesium which is an essential mineral for smooth muscle contraction, neuro function, heart health and synergy with calcium//phos.
> 
> 3) Black Walnut - 1/2 human dose...use for a week, then off for 5 days, do this for a month...continue with above, daily. Check back in.
> 
> Note: sometimes wormwood is recommended along side of black walnut, however, very specific wormwood...however, wormwood is a caution as it can have seizure and neuro effects - so I do NOT recommend....only under a holistic vet care
> 
> Continue with the neem. Is it just a pet neem based shampoo, or are You using "Neem Oil" in it's natural form?


Thank you, 

we did had a vet visit and the vet recommended a powder which is eatable and instructed us to apply on his fur twice a day. Other than a few sneeze due to inhaling we have had no problems, for some reason the vet has postponed the deworming to next week.

Other than that, we are giving him garlic paste in his food, crushed garlic paste, 1/4 of spoon twice a day, and 1/2 spoon crushed paste pumpkin seed as you advised.

We couldn't find black walnut and we didn't even looked for wormwood.

We feel the flea are decreasing, the vet gave us few options, one was to give him some kind of medication to eat, that was the fastest method, another was a kind of pesticide to be sprayed every two days and monitor him not to scratch with his mouth of lick the spray, the last one was a bit slow one but it was safe, so we took the last option.

ETA: it is just a neem based shampoo, i have to search around for neem oil but i can find it if needed.
Please let me know how to use and etc about neem oil.


----------



## robeangyalchen

GatorBytes said:


> BTW...he does read them, he reads through your smile, body language and pheromones from all the positive energy...That is why he's healing


Yap, almost forgot that part


----------



## robeangyalchen

Chip18 said:


> I think Food grade DE works for most worms but I ave no idea how quickly? I completely agree with the above about the topical fleas stuff! I saw this with a Himalayan cat we had years ago. We tried using a topical on her and she almost immediately started to drool! We immediately washed her off and she was fine...never again used anything toxic on her.
> 
> I would use Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth for flea control and I "think" it works on most worms save for heart worms? On the dog and in the house, more info here as a start:
> 
> 
> Diatomaceous Earth (Food Grade) for natural flea control | CA GSP Rescue


Thank you for the link, we did had a talk with vet about it and at last he offered us a powder for it, which was eatable. But we couldn't find DE here.

The powder is basically for Tick control but he says it will work for flea as well, we have an appointment for next week, if it is not working we will look for other alternatives.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Given that Robean lives in Nepal he's probably facing a more challenging environment and some of the natural or holistic choices may not be available or advisable...depending.
> 
> I've found that in warmer climes parasites, internal and external are more persistent. I've tried some of the natural alternatives and they just did not work, especially in areas or conditions of heavy infestation.
> 
> *Most* of the dewormers have been around and safely used for many years.
> 
> IMO - It would be advisable to take a stool sample to the vet and go from there and then practice holistic/natural methods to prevent re-infestation.


Yes, most of the methods and meds available there are not available here, but all the information about the methods and meds, it's sideeffects and it's effectness does help me choose from the meds and methods available here. 

We did not had to do a stool test, and the deworming has been postponed for next week. 

We have been using a powder for flea, we will be going in for deworming and flea check next week and we will see what to do next.


----------



## robeangyalchen

blueangele said:


> Any update?


 Yes, he is doing great!! 

He has flea but we are trying something for it and if it does not work we will try something else, but for now we are playing safe.

His hind legs are almost- almost okae, he can raise his tail to the point it is almost parallel to the ground, he can wag his tail almost like when he did not had distemper.

He can run and change direction without falling down, he plays a lot.

and his prey drive is back, he has to be leashed if walked outside, again.
His drive was almost capped, guess we will have to train him that again.

He eats plenty, drinks plenty, sleeps plenty. His nose is almost normal and does not look no way near as bad as nose you get when you google "distemper nose", those pictures made my wife cry so much  

His pads area also not bad and is almost similar to normal GSD. His nose does look a little different and a bit dry, but now where as as bad as the Google ones. 

He barks, plays, eats, sleeps, even poops normal  so i guess it is safe to say he is almost there.

we are hoping within next 30 days we will upload a video of Tson playing y all healed up, write a long post about what we went through


----------



## BorderKelpie

Wow, I just sat here and read all 34 pages. What a testament to love and dedication. 

Truely inspiring!

and what a stunningly beautiful dog!

Best wishes to your whole family!


----------



## robeangyalchen

Thank you!!


----------



## maxdog630

I'm so happy for you and your family. Heart-smilin' happy


----------



## robeangyalchen

maxdog630 said:


> I'm so happy for you and your family. Heart-smilin' happy


Thank you


----------



## robeangyalchen

Well, the flea is decreasing, the flea poop around his ear, neck and back are barely there. No blood coloured water when bathed, visible flea running around in the skin if looked closely but very little compared to few days ago.

I have been using the flea powder, feeding garlic reguarly.

Can i make mix a paste of garlic to water, and spray his skin under the fur as well??? will that do him any harm rather than good??


----------



## YORCHI

Congratulations on all of the progress that's been made!


----------



## llombardo

Update on Tyson?


----------



## robeangyalchen

*Update :happyboogie:*



llombardo said:


> Update on Tyson?


At first i am sorry that i did not write about his improvements, my bad. and i have some great news!

Been way too busy with work, home, got wed "Officially" (that's a long story, for other time maybe) so didn't got much time to log into and post all his improvements.

But here we go,



He is wayyy much better now, no problems walking or running,
He eats a lot better,
he is gaining weight,
lost all his long coat and under coat but it is growing back,
he had flea and tick but it is almost gone now,
No signs of CDV, no CDV nose or feet,
No neuro signs, no other CDV side effects, no any disability,
yes, he does bunny hops while running but that doesn't bother any of us(maybe another test for another day),
his coat is getting shinier everyday,
getting stronger everyday,
a bit on a lean side, i can feel his first and second ribs ( which i think is how it should be) but he looks tad lean, might be because of his hair fall,
his tail looks excatly same to the tail he had when he was around 6 months lol, 
he smells a bit, might be the diet, or because of the flea, will have to get to the bottom of it but right now we are happy the way things are,
he got his vaccination ( all of them, in HOSPITAL)
we celebrated his 1st birthday  

These are most of the things i cna remember right now, we have not yet done any videos but i am planing to make one as soon as he gets his hair back  you know, don't wanna show him without his coat  We did go to our village for the wedding so i may have some pics to share will attach them here.

:happyboogie: :happyboogie: :happyboogie: The home feels complete now and he aint going no where for a long time :happyboogie: :happyboogie: :happyboogie:


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

I am SO happy to hear the good news on Tyson! It was a long fight, but he fought it like his namesake (the boxer, lol).

Also, congratulations on your wedding! Good things for you after such a bad time with Tyson's illness. Happiness to you and your family!

Susan


----------



## llombardo

Thrilled to hear this news. Congrats on the wedding!! Wishing all of you many happy years together!


----------



## robeangyalchen

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> I am SO happy to hear the good news on Tyson! It was a long fight, but he fought it like his namesake (the boxer, lol).
> 
> Also, congratulations on your wedding! Good things for you after such a bad time with Tyson's illness. Happiness to you and your family!
> 
> Susan



Thank you very much!


----------



## robeangyalchen

llombardo said:


> Thrilled to hear this news. Congrats on the wedding!! Wishing all of you many happy years together!


Thank you for the wishes


----------



## robeangyalchen

*Video*

I do not remember posting this here, so here we go!!!

Please note that this video is from May 17th, right now he has less coat and is more agile. Was waiting for his fur to grow back to make the video  I will try and make a new video this Saturday and post it. For now, please enjoy  and you wouldn't believe how how thin he was in this video, the coat made him look big but if you would touch him you would feel his every bone, right now he has filled up quiet nicely 

2014-05-17 - Tyson Playing Video by robeangyalchen | Photobucket

I could not figure out how to post video so it displays here ( like from youtube), i guess its is not possible from photobucket?? Please click through the link for the video.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

robeangyalchen said:


> I do not remember posting this here, so here we go!!!
> 
> Please note that this video is from May 17th, right now he has less coat and is more agile. Was waiting for his fur to grow back to make the video  I will try and make a new video this Saturday and post it. For now, please enjoy  and you wouldn't believe how how thin he was in this video, the coat made him look big but if you would touch him you would feel his every bone, right now he has filled up quiet nicely
> 
> 2014-05-17 - Tyson Playing Video by robeangyalchen | Photobucket
> 
> I could not figure out how to post video so it displays here ( like from youtube), i guess its is not possible from photobucket?? Please click through the link for the video.


:hug: It is so good to see him alive, healthy and having fun! I am so glad you didn't give up on him, so many casual dog owners would have. Enjoy him, and give him a hug for all of us!

Susan


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Tyson looks great .So glad he's made such a great recovery. Congratulations Robean on your wedding.Wishing you and your family health ,happiness and prosperity.

Tyson you and your dad are incredible fighters.


----------



## Msmaria

I have to say this is one of the most heartwarming stories ive read on here. So many people people chipping in with tips and you and your wife never giving up on him. You both are wonderful people. I hope you have many many years with your guy. He looks great.


----------



## mydogs

Just read this entire thread. Amazing! You did wonderful! He looks wonderful and so happy. Bless you and your family!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo

How is everyone doing?


----------



## robeangyalchen

*Thanks*



Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Tyson looks great .So glad he's made such a great recovery. Congratulations Robean on your wedding.Wishing you and your family health ,happiness and prosperity.
> 
> Tyson you and your dad are incredible fighters.


Thank you for all the wishes and prayers, and yes Tyson is a fighter  



Msmaria said:


> I have to say this is one of the most heartwarming stories ive read on here. So many people people chipping in with tips and you and your wife never giving up on him. You both are wonderful people. I hope you have many many years with your guy. He looks great.


Yes, he is doing great right now, sorry that i have not been able to update much nowadays< he is doing way better now.



mydogs said:


> Just read this entire thread. Amazing! You did wonderful! He looks wonderful and so happy. Bless you and your family!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you 



llombardo said:


> How is everyone doing?


We are very good, i was away for a while so couldn't update the status here.

Below are the things we did in past few months:

We celebrated his first birthday, celebrated his second Dog Puja  and last but least, he is doing great.

I have uploaded a video in photobucket and am sharing it here, sorry but this was all i had in my phone, i promise i will upload some more recent pics and videos soon  P.S this video is from september  

Thank you ALL for all the compassion, and for all the help you offered, we would not have made this possible without this forum and without all the helpful people here. We will never forget all the help we got, and we will be indebted to all of you and this forum until the last day of our lives.

And yes, Tyson says thanks 

http://vid845.photobucket.com/albums/ab14/robeangyalchen/2014-09-13-081_zps3vck2mnr.mp4


----------



## llombardo

I have to ask...what did the vet say about his recovery? I think at one point they gave you no hope and advised euthansia?


----------



## robeangyalchen

llombardo said:


> I have to ask...what did the vet say about his recovery? I think at one point they gave you no hope and advised euthansia?



Well, i took him there for follow ups and vaccination and all he had to say was " This is good, Usually CDV infected dogs do not survive and the main cause of the death is Pneumonia and URI infections. The vaccine must have been bad, but not completely bad so Tyson had a little vaccine in his body and it was not fatal, now onwards always bring here for vaccinations, we keep it very good so it wont happen again"

I can say that he was surprised, but nothing more than that.


----------



## GatorBytes

The fact that he caught CDV and survived means his body mounted a defence and developed anti-bodies to the virus. This is held in the memory cells of the immune system meaning he doesn't need to be vaccinated for this. That is what a vaccine supposedly does is introduce the virus so the immune system mounts a defence.


----------



## robeangyalchen

*New PICS*



GatorBytes said:


> The fact that he caught CDV and survived means his body mounted a defence and developed anti-bodies to the virus. This is held in the memory cells of the immune system meaning he doesn't need to be vaccinated for this. That is what a vaccine supposedly does is introduce the virus so the immune system mounts a defence.


That actually cleared a lot of questions on my mind, thanks. But we did vaccinated him though. I think the vaccine came 3 in 1 so we vaccinated him for CDV as well.

And some new pics  enojy!!!


----------



## GatorBytes

So cute...that second pic is frame worthy


----------



## robeangyalchen

GatorBytes said:


> So cute...that second pic is frame worthy


Thanks, yes as a matter of fact the second pictire has been my desktop age for couple of weeks now. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Nigel

Good to see you back, how's he doing today?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Tyson looksw great!


----------



## robeangyalchen

Nigel said:


> Good to see you back, how's he doing today?


He is doing great, he is healthy, and back to his old self again. Thankyou for asking.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Tyson looksw great!


Thanks, yes he does.


----------



## Msmaria

Just got to see Tyson update. I am so happy he's doing so well, thanks to all the great care you both have given him. Nice to see the spark in his eye. 
Congratulations on the wedding!


----------



## Lykoz

Just found this Wonderfull story. so glad for Tyson and your family. Really heartwarming.

I have a question about vaccines. (might create another thread for this... But I think it is relevant for this thread)
I had actually changed vets (from breeder), and my dog had to repeat some vaccinations because the new vet was not happy with the quality of the vaccinations given.

I cant really remember details, and had lost the original vaccination book.
But something about Czech company Vaccinations, and then using German (cant remember:Just getting the jist of it, the point is he re-vaccinated from a different company).

In any case, from what I understood, not all vaccinations are created equal. 
In human healthcare they often replace prescribed medication, with a cheaper generic option.

Then there are completely different companies..
For anyone in the know, it would be nice for people to be more aware of the 'better' vaccinations used, and those with less of a reputation.


----------



## robeangyalchen

*We have successfully beaten Distemper*

Hi everyone, we have been away from this forum for very long but we are back now.

We want to thank everybody for helping us through this ordeal and also want to let you know that we are healthy and we have beaten Distemper. :smile2:

I have created a new thread with his progress, please feel free to view it. http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...er-success-story-about-tyson.html#post8325265

Again, we would like to thank you all for all the support and advice which helped us beat Distemper.

Thank you. :smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------

